# Is this normal?



## Compequip (May 11, 2012)

So here is my system specs. for my internet cpu;

Antec 900
Asus Mobo
E8500 CPU
Asus 4870 GPU
OCZ 700 PSU
4 GB 1066 DDR2
WD 640 HD
Vista 64 O.S.


Here is what I'm running into.  Sometime my internet seems to just bog down, maybe it's the sites or my connection.  I've also noticed on some sites like best buy for instance it says I cannot view there ad, cause I don't have the current flash player or I'm not running the newest explorer.  I think both of those are current.  I'm currently running Fios 35/35 geting somewhere around 30mbps both ways.  I run avast, superanti spyware, malwarebytes and ccleaner.  I do clean ups ever couple of days.  My comp. itself runs fine, but just wonder if there is something else I can do to check my files.  I've never done a complete reload, I'd have to find my oem win. vista cd and do all the d/l.  That should take all day.  I didn't want to do this becasue of the file back ups with my new video camera, that I haven't figured out how to save and edit yet.   Just one of those camera flip video things.  Anyways I just finished a superanti spyware sweep, malware sweep and a tdsskiller  and found nothing,  oh and did a CCleaner.  Should I get rid of Avast becasue I already have superantispyware?  I will now run a hijack log and post.

Thanks


----------



## Compequip (May 11, 2012)

here is my hijack log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:28:15 PM, on 5/11/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\datamngrUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Michael\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {57e11d25-85f5-47e0-b044-cd2580fbac32} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Searchqu Toolbar - {99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} - C:\PROGRA~2\WI9130~1\Datamngr\ToolBar\searchqudtx.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: UrlHelper Class - {A40DC6C5-79D0-4ca8-A185-8FF989AF1115} - C:\PROGRA~2\WI9130~1\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bandoo IE Plugin - {EB5CEE80-030A-4ED8-8E20-454E9C68380F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Plugins\IE\ieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: ShopAtHome Toolbar - {98279C38-DE4B-4bcf-93C9-8EC26069D6F4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Searchqu Toolbar - {99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} - C:\PROGRA~2\WI9130~1\Datamngr\ToolBar\searchqudtx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPIRunE] Rundll32 SPIRunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSS] C:\Windows\BBStore\DSS\dssagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SelectRebates] "C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DATAMNGR] C:\PROGRA~2\WI9130~1\Datamngr\DATAMN~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EA Core] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Artisan 810 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATIFRA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S173A.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Forget Me Not.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Marketsplash Print Software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Add to Wish List - {76c5fb99-dd0a-4186-9e75-65d1bf3da283} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Add to Wish List IE Extension\run.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://snapon.webex.com/client/T27L10NSP11EP14/webex/ieatgpc1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~2\wi9130~1\datamngr\datamngr.dll c:\progra~2\wi9130~1\datamngr\iebho.dll c:\progra~2\bandoo\bndhook.dll 
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Media Toolbox 6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\MT6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FlipShare Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
O23 - Service: FlipShare Server (FlipShareServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 15058 bytes


----------



## johnb35 (May 12, 2012)

I still see some malware on your system so do the following.

1.

Please download and run TDSSkiller

When the program opens, click on the start scan button.

TDSSKiller will now scan your computer for the TDSS infection. When the scan has finished it will display a result screen stating whether or not the infection was found on your computer. If it was found it will display a screen similar to the one below.






To remove the infection simply click on the Continue button and TDSSKiller will attempt to clean the infection.

When it has finished cleaning the infection you will see a report stating whether or not it was successful as shown below.






If the log says will be cured after reboot, please reboot the system by pressing the reboot now button.

After running there will be a log that will be located at the root of your c:\ drive labeled tdsskiller with a series of numbers after it.  Please open the log and copy and paste it back here.


2.


*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.




We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  



In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running

3.

After combofix has finished, I need you to post a log that it creates but doesn't show you.  Navigate to C:\Qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt.  Please open that notepad file and copy and paste the contents back here.


----------



## Compequip (May 12, 2012)

John, I did the TDSSKiller already.  Here is a copy of my log.  I tried to disable my Microsoft security essentials, but I'm not sure if I did it right.  Under firewall option I disabled in my control panel.  It wouldn't allow me to disable anything else.  Oh and the computer seems to be running much better.  I don't no if it's because I ran all my scans, I did delete avast.  And my d/l speed is a little faster, I had verizon out here today.  I''ll run a hijack this now.  Hmmmm can't post my results say I can only have 60000 characters and its at 132000.  I have to post 3 times.....


----------



## Compequip (May 12, 2012)

ComboFix 12-05-12.01 - Michael 05/11/2012  20:48:05.1.2 - x64
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium   6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.4094.1979 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\users\Michael\Documents\My Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {9765EA51-0D3C-7DFB-6091-10E4E1F341F6}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {2C040BB5-2B06-7275-5A21-2B969A740B4B}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\datamngr.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\datamngrUI.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\IEBHO.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\as_guid.dat
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\bandoocode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\data\search\engines.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\data\search\search.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\about.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\bandoocode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxpanel.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxpaneltransparent.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxpanelwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxprefwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxtransparentwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\emailnotifierproviders.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\external.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\imeshcode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\neterror.xhtml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\vmncode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\wmpstreamer.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\modules\datastore.jsm
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\modules\nsDragAndDrop.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\neterror.xhtml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\partner.coupons.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\preferences.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\radiobeta.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\template.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\toolbar.htm
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\toolbar.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\vmncode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\vmnrsswin.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\tb_icon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\widget.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\widget.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\widget_version
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\babylon_logo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\bandoo.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\bluelite.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\bluesky.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-search-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-settings-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-settings.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-widgets-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn_settings.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\ca.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\dictionary.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\divider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\downloadcom.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\dtxlogo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\ebay.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\email.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\email_on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\facebook.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\games.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred0.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred0_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred1.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred1_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred2.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred2_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred3.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred3_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred4.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred4_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphredna.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\grey.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\ico-shield.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_amazon.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_games.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_radio_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_seperator_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_twitter.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_youtube.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\images.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\imesh.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\add.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\aol.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-dn.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-right-disabled.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-right.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-up.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-divider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-end.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-mdl_ff.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-start.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-divider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-end.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-mdl_ff.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-start.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\blank.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btn-widgets-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btn-widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btn_slider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnback-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnback-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnleft-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnleft-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnright-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnright-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\button-splitter-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\button-splitter-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\checkmark.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\chevron.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\collapse.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\comcast.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\dtx.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\edit-back-hot.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\edit-back.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\expand.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\found.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\gmail.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_cyan.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_lime.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_magenta.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_yellow.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\hotmail.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\ico-check.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\imap.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\lastsearch-thumb-back.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\loadingMid.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\lock.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\logo-separator.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\mailcom.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menu_bg-basic.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menu_separator_bar.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menu_separator_white.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitem-splitter.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemback-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemback-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemleft-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemleft-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemright-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemright-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\modify.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\move.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\movetarget.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\panels.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupAbout.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupGames.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupRSS.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupWidgets.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\bg.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\btn-wide-close-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\btn-wide-close.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\default.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-off-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-off-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-on-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-on-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\transparent.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\ttlbar-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\ttlbar-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\ttlbar-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-right-resize.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\main.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\scripts\defscript.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\footer.htm
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gamecategory.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gameData.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gameList.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\games.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gametype.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-dn.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-sml-drop.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-sml.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-up.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrowr-bluew5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bg-aboutbox.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bg-btnover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bg-pnl520x390.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-addtoolbar-left-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-addtoolbar-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-addtoolbar-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-back.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-drag.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-mdl-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-moredetails.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-next-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-next.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-play-left-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-play-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-previous-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-previous.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-right-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-try-left-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-try-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bullet-orange.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\gamethumb-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\gamethumb2-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-calendar.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-dollar.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-download.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-joystick24.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-news24.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-play.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-tags.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-Add.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-download.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-Info.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-play.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-shop.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\menul-bgon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\menul-bgover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\panel-botm-noscroll.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scroll-bg-206.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scroll-bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scroll-topwin.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\searchbox-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\star_x_grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\star_x_orange.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\TRUSTe_about.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-detailed-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-detailed-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-thumb-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-thumb-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\widgets-square-16px.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\widgets-square-24px.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\initHTML.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupGames.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupHTML.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupRSS.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupWidgets.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\scroll.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\pop.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\css\manager.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\css\slider.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\bg-pnl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\collapsed_button.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\expanded_button.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-playstation-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-playstation-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-playstation.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-radio.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\music-note.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-pause-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-pause.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-play-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-play.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-buffer.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-busy.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-on.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-warning.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options-design-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options-design.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-0.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-1.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-2.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-3.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-mute.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\scrollbar-handle.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\scrollbar-track.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\slider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\slideron.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\track.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\managerpanel.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\volumeslider.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-buffering.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-connecting.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-playing.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-stopped.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta.ico
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\reload.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\remove.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rename.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\resize-box.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rss.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rsschannelback.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\RSSLogo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rsstabdivider.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\scroll-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\scroll-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\search-go.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\text-ellipsis.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\toolbarsplitter.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\transparent_1px.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_02.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_03.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_04.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_06.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_07.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_08.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_09.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_10.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_11.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_12.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_13.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_14.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_15.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_16.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_18.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_19.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_20.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_21.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\close-hot.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\close-normal.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\loadingMid.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\proxy.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\template.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\template.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\templateFF.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\cond999.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\icons.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\na-s.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\na-t.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\na.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\add.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\arrowr-bluew5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl520x350.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl520x350blue-whitebg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl520x350blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\box-check.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\box-uncheck.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-delete.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-next-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-next.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-previous-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-previous.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\ico-check.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\ico-hotandhumid-s.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\ico-hotandhumid.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\options-weather.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\over-blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\over-orange.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\powered-by-weatherbug.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\powered-by-weatherbug2.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\radio-checked.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\radio-unchecked.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\searchbox-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\weather-contour.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\popupWeather.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\popupWeather.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\yahoo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lichen.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo-about.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo-separator.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\mail.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\maps.bmp
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\menuseparatorback.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\modify-save.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\modify.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\modifyhot.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\music.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\news.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-main.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-weather.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-weather.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\orange.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\pixsy.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\protect-id.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-buffering.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-connecting.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-playing.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-stopped.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta.ico
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\relatedlinks.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-collapse.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-delete.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-expand.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-feed.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-folder-remove.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-folder-rename.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-folder.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-found.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-reload.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-subscribe.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rssback.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rsstopback.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search_button_over_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search_button_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\searchbar\searchbar-background-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\searchbar\searchbar-background-middle.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\searchbar\searchbar-background-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\settings.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\shopping.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\siteinfo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-bluelite.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-bluesky.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-lichen.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-orange.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-yellow.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\technorati.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\toolbarsplitter.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\translate.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\video.bmp
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\vmn.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\vmn.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\weather.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\web.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\widgets-square-16px.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\wikipedia.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\yahoosearch.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\yellow.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\youtube.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\chrome\skin\zoom.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\components\windowmediator.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\dtUser.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\manifest.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\searchquband.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\searchqudtx.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\ToolBar\uninstall.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\x64\datamngr.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\x64\datamngrUI.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\Datamngr\x64\IEBHO.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\sysid.ini
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\as_guid.dat
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\bandoocode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\data\search\engines.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\data\search\search.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\imeshcode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\about.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\bandoocode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxpanel.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxpanelwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxprefwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxtransparentwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\dtxwin.xul
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\emailnotifierproviders.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\external.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\imeshcode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\neterror.xhtml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\nsDragAndDrop.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\vmncode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\lib\wmpstreamer.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\modules\datastore.jsm
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\neterror.xhtml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\partner.coupons.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\preferences.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\radiobeta.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\template.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\toolbar.htm
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\toolbar.xul


----------



## Compequip (May 12, 2012)

c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\vmncode.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\vmnrsswin.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\alert_coupon.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\arrow-next-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\arrow-next.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\arrow-previous-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\arrow-previous.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\bg-coupon-blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\bg-save.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\btn-getcoupon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\btn-next-blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\btn-previous-blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\btn-wide-close-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\btn-wide-close.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\coupon-activated.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\couponTooltip.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\css\ie7style.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\ico-coupon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\ico-dollar.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\arrow-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\arrows_grey-left.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\arrows_grey-right.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\bg_top.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\btn-back.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\btn-getcoupon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\coupon-activated.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\delete.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\loader.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\scrollb-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\scrollb-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\scrollb.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\scrollt-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\scrollt-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\scrollt.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\sprite.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-arrow-hover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-arrow.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-off-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-off-l_BAK.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-off-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-off-r_BAK.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-on-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-on-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-over-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-over-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-white-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-white-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\tab-white-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\images\vid-bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\index.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\jquery.contextMenu.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\jquery.contextMenu.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\js\jquery-1.4.2.min.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\js\jquery.event.wheel.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\js\jquery.scrollTo-min.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\js\JSON.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\js\listnav.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\js\main.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\page_white_copy.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\panel.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\partner.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\placeholder-logo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\btn-wide-close-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\btn-wide-close.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\default.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\transparent.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\win-btm-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\win-btm-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\win-btm-right-resize.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\images\win-btm-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\main.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\skin\scripts\defscript.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\tb_icon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\widget.jsw
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\widget.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Coupons_v2\widget_version.txt
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\arrow-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\arrows_grey-left.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\arrows_grey-right.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\back.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\btn-search-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\delete.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\scrollb-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\scrollb-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\scrollb.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\scrollt-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\scrollt-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\scrollt.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-arrow-hover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-arrow.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-off-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-off-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-on-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-on-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-over-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-over-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-red-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-red-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-red-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-white-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-white-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\tab-white-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\vid-bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\images\youtube.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\index.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\js\function.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\js\jquery-1.4.2.min.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\js\JSON.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\bg-facebook.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\blank.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\btn-wide-close-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\btn-wide-close.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\default.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\transparent.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\win-btm-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\win-btm-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\win-btm-right-resize.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\images\win-btm-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\main.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\scripts\defscript.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\skin\scripts\jquery-1.4.2.min.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\tb_icon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\widget.jsw
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\widget.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.MyStartFacebook\widget_version.txt
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\tb_icon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\widget.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\widget.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.PPCBully\widget_version
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\css\twitter.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\btn-login-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\btn-login.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\btn-submit.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\loginbg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\refresh-over.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\refresh.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrollbottom-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrollbottom-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrollbottom-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrollbottom.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrolltop-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrolltop-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrolltop-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\scrolltop.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\tab-off-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\tab-off-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\tab-on-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\tab-on-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\twitter-logo48.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\images\twitter_top.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\js\jquery.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\js\scripts.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\bg.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\btn-wide-close-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\btn-wide-close.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\default.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\transparent.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\win-btm-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\win-btm-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\win-btm-right-resize.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\images\win-btm-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\main.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\skin\scripts\defscript.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\tb_icon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\widget.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\widget.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.Twitter\widget_version.txt
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\css\autocomplete.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\arrow-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\arrows_grey-left.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\arrows_grey-right.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\bg.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\btn-search-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\powered-by-youtube.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-off-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-off-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-on-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-on-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-red-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-red-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-red-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-white-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-white-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\tab-white-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\vid-bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\images\youtube.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\index.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\js\autocomplete.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\js\jquery-1.4.3.min.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\js\paginator.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\js\youtube.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\bg.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\btn-wide-close-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\btn-wide-close.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\default.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\tab-off-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\tab-off-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\tab-on-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\tab-on-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\transparent.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\win-btm-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\win-btm-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\win-btm-right-resize.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\images\win-btm-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\main.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\skin\scripts\defscript.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\tb_icon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\widget.jsw
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\widget.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\content\widgets\net.vmn.www.YouTube_v2\widget_version.txt
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\babylon_logo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\bandoo.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\bluelite.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\bluesky.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-search-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-settings-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-settings.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-widgets-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn-widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\btn_settings.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\ca.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\dictionary.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\divider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\downloadcom.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\dtxlogo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\ebay.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\email.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\email_on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\facebook.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\games.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred0.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred0_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred1.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred1_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred2.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred2_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred3.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred3_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred4.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred4_5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphred5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\graphredna.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\grey.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\ico-shield.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_radio_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\icon_seperator_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\images.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\imesh.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\add.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\aol.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-dn.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-right-disabled.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-right.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\arrow-up.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-divider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-end.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-mdl_ff.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btn-start.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-divider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-end.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-mdl_ff.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\bg-btnover-start.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\blank.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btn-widgets-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btn-widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btn_slider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnback-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnback-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnleft-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnleft-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnright-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\btnright-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\button-splitter-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\button-splitter-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\checkmark.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\chevron.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\collapse.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\comcast.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\dtx.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\edit-back-hot.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\edit-back.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\expand.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\found.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\gmail.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_cyan.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_lime.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_magenta.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\highlight_yellow.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\hotmail.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\ico-check.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\imap.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\lastsearch-thumb-back.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\loadingMid.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\lock.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\logo-separator.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\mailcom.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menu_bg-basic.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menu_separator_bar.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menu_separator_white.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitem-splitter.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemback-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemback-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemleft-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemleft-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemright-down-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\menuitemright-vista.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\modify.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\move.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\movetarget.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\panels.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupAbout.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupGames.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupRSS.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\css\popupWidgets.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\css\dialog.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\bg.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\btn-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\btn-wide-close-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\btn-wide-close.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\default.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-off-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-off-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-on-l.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\tab-on-r.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\transparent.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\ttlbar-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\ttlbar-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\ttlbar-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-right-resize.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-btm-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\images\win-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\main.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\default\scripts\defscript.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\footer.htm
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gamecategory.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gameData.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gameList.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\games.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\gametype.xsl
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-dn.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-sml-drop.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-sml.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrow-up.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\arrowr-bluew5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bg-aboutbox.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bg-btnover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bg-pnl520x390.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-addtoolbar-left-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-addtoolbar-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-addtoolbar-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-back.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-drag.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-mdl-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-mdl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-moredetails.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-next-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-next.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-play-left-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-play-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-previous-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-previous.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-right-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-try-left-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\btn-try-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\bullet-orange.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\gamethumb-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\gamethumb2-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-calendar.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-dollar.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-download.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-joystick24.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-news24.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-play.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\ico-tags.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-Add.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-download.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-Info.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-play.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\icon-shop.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\menul-bgon.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\menul-bgover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\panel-botm-noscroll.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scroll-bg-206.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scroll-bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scroll-topwin.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollb.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt-disable.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\scrollt.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\searchbox-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\star_x_grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\star_x_orange.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\TRUSTe_about.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-detailed-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-detailed-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-thumb-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\view-thumb-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\widgets-square-16px.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\widgets-square-24px.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\images\widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\initHTML.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupGames.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupHTML.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupRSS.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\popupWidgets.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\panels\scroll.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\pop.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\css\manager.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\css\slider.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\bg-pnl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\collapsed_button.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\expanded_button.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-playstation-down.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-playstation-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-playstation.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\ico-radio.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\music-note.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-pause-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-pause.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-play-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-btn-play.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-bg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-buffer.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-busy.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-on.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-eq-warning.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options-design-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options-design.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options-on.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-options.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-0.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-1.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-2.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-3.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\radio-volume-mute.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\scrollbar-handle.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\scrollbar-track.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\slider.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\slideron.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\images\track.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\managerpanel.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radio\volumeslider.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-buffering.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-connecting.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-playing.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta-stopped.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\radiobeta.ico
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\reload.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\remove.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rename.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\resize-box.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rss.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rsschannelback.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\RSSLogo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\rsstabdivider.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\scroll-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\scroll-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\search-go.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\text-ellipsis.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\toolbarsplitter.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\transparent_1px.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_02.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_03.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_04.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_06.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_07.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_08.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_09.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_10.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_11.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_12.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_13.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_14.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_15.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_16.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_18.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_19.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_20.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\border_21.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\close-hot.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\close-normal.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\loadingMid.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\proxy.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\template.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\template.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\templateFF.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\uwa\throbber.gif


----------



## Compequip (May 12, 2012)

c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\cond999.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\icons.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\na-s.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\na-t.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\icons\na.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\add.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\arrowr-bluew5.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl520x350.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl520x350blue-whitebg.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\bg-pnl520x350blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\box-check.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\box-uncheck.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-close-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-close-greyover.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-delete.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btn-search-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-next-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-next.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-previous-off.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\btnarrow-previous.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\ico-check.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\ico-hotandhumid-s.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\ico-hotandhumid.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\options-weather.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\over-blue.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\over-orange.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\powered-by-weatherbug.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\powered-by-weatherbug2.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\radio-checked.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\radio-unchecked.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\searchbox-pnlbtm.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\images\weather-contour.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\popupWeather.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\weatherbutton\panels\popupWeather.html
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lib\yahoo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\lichen.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo-about.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo-separator.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\logo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\mail.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\maps.bmp
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\menuseparatorback.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\modify-save.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\modify.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\modifyhot.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\music.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\news.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-main.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-weather.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-weather.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\options\options-widgets.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\orange.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\pixsy.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\protect-id.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-buffering.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-connecting.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-playing.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta-stopped.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\radiobeta.ico
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\relatedlinks.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-collapse.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-delete.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-expand.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-feed.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-folder-remove.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-folder-rename.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-folder.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-found.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-reload.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss-subscribe.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rss.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rssback.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\rsstopback.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search-over.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search_button_over_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\search_button_png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\searchbar\searchbar-background-left.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\searchbar\searchbar-background-middle.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\searchbar\searchbar-background-right.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\settings.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\shopping.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\siteinfo.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-bluelite.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-bluesky.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-grey.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-lichen.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-orange.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin-yellow.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\skin.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\technorati.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\throbber.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\toolbarsplitter.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\translate.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\video.bmp
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\vmn.css
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\vmn.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\weather.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\web.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\widgets-square-16px.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\wikipedia.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\yahoosearch.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\yellow.gif
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\youtube.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\chrome\skin\zoom.png
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\components\windowmediator.js
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\dtUser.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\manifest.xml
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\searchquband.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\searchqudtx.dll
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\ToolBar\uninstall.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\uninstall.exe
c:\users\Michael\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\f3initialsetup1.0.1.1.inf
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.ics
c:\windows\SysWow64\msnphoto.scr
c:\windows\SysWow64\system
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2012-04-12 to 2012-05-12  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-05-12 04:00 . 2012-05-12 04:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-05-11 23:31 . 2012-05-11 23:30	927800	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{B173D20D-C417-48B3-AE24-F55A2AD43EE4}\gapaengine.dll
2012-05-11 23:31 . 2012-04-13 08:46	8917360	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{44ECF7DE-C9E0-4FBB-8757-E40921190ADA}\mpengine.dll
2012-05-11 23:24 . 2012-05-11 23:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-05-11 23:23 . 2012-05-11 23:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-05-11 23:23 . 2010-04-06 08:34	345984	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netio.sys
2012-05-11 19:54 . 2012-05-11 21:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\MSNDynFiles
2012-05-11 09:03 . 2012-04-13 08:46	8917360	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{B9C7CE89-801E-4A14-B276-9F4E62C2A46F}\mpengine.dll
2012-05-05 18:06 . 2012-05-05 18:06	8769696	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-03-06 06:44	4699520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-02-29 15:37	5632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-02-29 15:37	219136	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-02-29 15:35	78848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-02-29 15:11	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wmi.dll
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-02-29 15:11	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-02-29 15:09	157696	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-04-12 15:18 . 2012-02-29 13:52	16384	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-05-05 18:06 . 2012-04-07 18:47	419488	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-05-05 18:06 . 2011-05-18 15:23	70304	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-03-21 03:44 . 2012-03-21 03:44	98688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys
2012-03-21 03:44 . 2012-03-21 03:44	203888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys
2012-03-17 18:21 . 2010-05-23 23:43	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-03-06 23:15 . 2011-02-19 20:36	258520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2012-02-14 16:49 . 2012-03-14 14:38	327680	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
2012-02-14 16:49 . 2012-03-14 14:38	196096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
2012-02-14 15:45 . 2012-03-14 14:38	219648	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1core.dll
2012-02-14 15:45 . 2012-03-14 14:38	160768	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1.dll
2012-02-13 14:38 . 2012-03-14 14:38	2002944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
2012-02-13 14:12 . 2012-03-14 14:38	1172480	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\d3d10warp.dll
2012-02-13 14:06 . 2012-03-14 14:38	834048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
2012-02-13 14:03 . 2012-03-14 14:38	1555968	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2012-02-13 13:47 . 2012-03-14 14:38	683008	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\d2d1.dll
2012-02-13 13:44 . 2012-03-14 14:38	1068544	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2009-04-11 1555968]
"Steam"="c:\program files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" [2011-08-02 1242448]
"ehTray.exe"="c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe" [2008-01-21 138240]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2012-04-28 4786048]
"MobileDocuments"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe" [2012-02-23 59240]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SoundTray"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe" [2008-03-26 143360]
"SPIRunE"="SPIRunE.dll" [2007-05-09 18432]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2008-03-16 1302528]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2010-11-26 98304]
"ATICustomerCare"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe" [2010-05-05 311296]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"VerizonServicepoint.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" [2011-01-10 4318520]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2010-06-10 49208]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Forget Me Not.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe [2010-7-25 323584]
Logitech SetPoint.lnk - c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe [2011-9-24 1207312]
Marketsplash Print Software.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe [2010-10-11 93752]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\progra~2\Bandoo\BndHook.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\ServicepointService]
@="Service"
.
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-05-05 257696]
S2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [2011-08-11 140672]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-05-12 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-07 18:06]
.
2012-05-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-08-10 01:01]
.
2012-05-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-08-10 01:01]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Launch LCDMon"="c:\program files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\LCDMon.exe" [2007-07-17 2191632]
"Launch LGDCore"="c:\program files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe" [2007-07-18 3036944]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" [2009-06-17 130576]
"itype"="c:\program files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe" [2009-11-05 2345848]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2012-03-27 1271168]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x1
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: vzTCPConfig - hxxp://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
CLSID: {603d3801-bd81-11d0-a3a5-00c04fd706ec} - %SystemRoot%\SysWow64\browseui.dll
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{57e11d25-85f5-47e0-b044-cd2580fbac32} - (no file)
Toolbar-{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-EA Core - c:\program files (x86)\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-WMPNSCFG - c:\program files (x86)\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-SelectRebates - c:\program files (x86)\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-DATAMNGR - c:\progra~2\WI9130~1\Datamngr\DATAMN~1.EXE
BHO-{A40DC6C5-79D0-4ca8-A185-8FF989AF1115} - c:\progra~2\WI9130~1\Datamngr\x64\IEBHO.dll
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
WebBrowser-{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{57E11D25-85F5-47E0-B044-CD2580FBAC32} - (no file)
AddRemove-Adobe Flash Player Plugin - c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_plugin.exe
AddRemove-Searchqu 101 MediaBar - c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\uninstall.exe
AddRemove-Searchqu Toolbar - c:\program files (x86)\Windows Searchqu Toolbar\uninstall.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3220830479-1245973798-1028337479-1000\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER A OR CHANGE ANY KEY*]
"??"=hex:d8,d1,77,fa,3c,8f,af,62,6e,78,75,78,b0,3f,05,55,b4,68,eb,9d,af,35,15,
   80,0a,cd,4f,71,84,64,3b,8a,7d,04,3c,49,29,4a,df,6a,44,1a,11,66,68,3d,d2,06,\
"??"=hex:5d,2e,bc,00,9b,07,bc,9c,34,34,87,88,c9,ab,ca,0d
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3220830479-1245973798-1028337479-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:68,7b,29,7f,07,27,86,99,f7,05,1a,81,c2,42,e6,7b,87,29,5c,45,22,
   7d,c0,51,15,80,3f,3d,18,52,12,ad,a5,a7,60,07,c9,bd,d8,b8,95,90,06,0e,98,be,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:2e,6e,f6,36,dd,e9,32,be,d4,97,ab,03,35,25,31,25
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_235_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_235_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}\1.0]
@="Shockwave Flash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}\1.0]
@="FlashBroker"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,52,00,45,00,47,00,49,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,59,
   00,5c,00,4d,00,41,00,43,00,48,00,49,00,4e,00,45,00,5c,00,53,00,4f,00,46,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
c:\program files\ASUS\Six Engine\SixEngine.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
c:\program files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
c:\windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-05-11  21:13:36 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2012-05-12 04:13
.
Pre-Run: 392,000,049,152 bytes free
Post-Run: 391,960,080,384 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - D1490012EF6D36A39FA512FC022431CE


----------



## Compequip (May 12, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:33:34 PM, on 5/11/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\MSN.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPIRunE] Rundll32 SPIRunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Forget Me Not.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Marketsplash Print Software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Add to Wish List - {76c5fb99-dd0a-4186-9e75-65d1bf3da283} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Add to Wish List IE Extension\run.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://snapon.webex.com/client/T27L10NSP11EP14/webex/ieatgpc1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\PROGRA~2\Bandoo\BndHook.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Media Toolbox 6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\MT6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FlipShare Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
O23 - Service: FlipShare Server (FlipShareServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12170 bytes


----------



## Compequip (May 12, 2012)

Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.3 (remove only)
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.3)
Amazon Add to Wish List IE Extension 1.2
American Greetings CreataCard Platinum 6
Ancient Tri-Jong
Animal Genius
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ATI Catalyst Registration
AVIConverter 5.1
Bandoo
Bing Bar
Bing Rewards Client Installer
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Multiplayer
Caribbean Mah Jong
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
ccc-core-static
CCC Help English
Counter-Strike: Source
Coupon Printer for Windows
Creative ALchemy
Creative Audio Control Panel
Creative Diagnostics
Creative Media Toolbox 6
Creative Media Toolbox 6 (Shared Components)
Creative MediaSource 5
Creative Software AutoUpdate
Creative Sound Blaster Properties x64 Edition
Creative System Information
Creative WaveStudio 7
D3DX10
Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows
DIGOpt
EA Download Manager
EA Download Manager UI
erLT
ExtractNow
Faerie Solitaire
Farm Frenzy 3 - Ice Age
FlipShare
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
GPL Ghostscript 9.00
Heroes of Kalevala
HiJackThis
Host OpenAL
Host OpenAL (ADI)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Officejet Pro 8500 A910 Help
HP Update
I SPY Fun House
I.R.I.S. OCR
Immortal Lovers
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 31
Junk Mail filter update
Left 4 Dead 2
Left 4 Dead 2 Add-on Support
LG USB Modem Drivers
Logitech SetPoint
Mahjong Escape Ancient Japan
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Marketsplash Print Software
Marketsplash Shortcuts
Marvell Miniport Driver
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.5
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft UI Engine
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Web Publishing Wizard 1.52
MSN
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero BurnLite 10
Nero Control Center 10
Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Core Components 10
QuickTime
Safari
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596785) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596871) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2598041) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB2596764) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB2596912) 32-Bit Edition
Segoe UI
Six Engine
Slingo Quest (remove only)
Slingo Quest Hawaii (remove only)
Sound Blaster X-Fi
SoundMAX
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
Steam
Summer Tri-Peaks Solitaire
The Lord of the Rings FREE Trial 
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596651) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2596789) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2596596) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Verizon FiOS Activation
Verizon High Speed Internet
Verizon Servicepoint 3.7.44
Visual C++ 8.0 Runtime Setup Package (x64)
Vz In Home Agent
WebEx
WildTangent Games
WildTangent Games App
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Searchqu Toolbar
World of Tanks v.0.6.5
World of Warcraft


----------



## Compequip (May 12, 2012)

John I don't know what alot of this crap is.  I use this computer, my wife, my 2 daughters and there friends.  Now that my oldest daughter is out of the house and I bought my youngest a laptop, I'd say 95% of the time it's me or my wife using it.  Can I go and search and delete the things I have no idea what thery are?


----------



## johnb35 (May 12, 2012)

A few things to do here.


Move the  combofix file to your desktop so we can perform the following procedure.


1.


1. Go to Start > Run > type Notepad.exe and click OK to open Notepad.
It must be Notepad, not Wordpad.
2. Copy the text in the below code box


```
Reglock::

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]

Files::

c:\program files\bandoo\bndhook.dll
```

3. Go to the Notepad window and click Edit > Paste
4. Then click File > Save
5. Name the file CFScript.txt - Save the file to your Desktop
6. Then drag the CFScript (hold the left mouse button while dragging the file) and drop it (release the left mouse button) into ComboFix.exe as you see in the screenshot below. Important: Perform this instruction carefully!







ComboFix will begin to execute, just follow the prompts.
After reboot (in case it asks to reboot), it will produce a log for you.
Post that log (Combofix.txt) in your next reply.

2.

Rerun hijackthis and place checks next to the following entries if they exist.
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\PROGRA~2\Bandoo\BndHook.dll

Then click on fix checked.

3.

Uninstall the following.

Coupon Printer for Windows

4.

Download and run Ccleaner.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

Click up top right where it says download latest version.  After it has been installed, open the program and click on run cleaner, don't change any options.  This will delete all your tempory internet files and temporary system files and should restore most of your speed back to the system.


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

ComboFix 12-05-17.05 - Michael 05/17/2012   6:42.2.2 - x64
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium   6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.4094.2203 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\users\Michael\Documents\My Downloads\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\Michael\Desktop\cfscript.txt
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {9765EA51-0D3C-7DFB-6091-10E4E1F341F6}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {2C040BB5-2B06-7275-5A21-2B969A740B4B}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.ics
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2012-04-17 to 2012-05-17  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-05-17 13:53 . 2012-05-17 13:53	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-05-16 14:51 . 2012-05-08 17:02	8955792	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{F03092DC-E528-425E-B8A1-1E1617B406F3}\mpengine.dll
2012-05-16 02:46 . 2012-05-16 02:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\MSNDynFiles
2012-05-15 03:36 . 2012-04-13 08:46	8917360	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-03-20 23:34	72576	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-03-01 15:39	196096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-03-01 14:46	160768	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1.dll
2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-04-03 08:22	4699520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-04-02 13:59	2766848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-05-12 04:13 . 2012-05-17 13:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Michael\AppData\Local\temp
2012-05-11 23:31 . 2012-05-11 23:30	927800	------w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{B173D20D-C417-48B3-AE24-F55A2AD43EE4}\gapaengine.dll
2012-05-11 23:24 . 2012-05-11 23:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-05-11 23:23 . 2012-05-11 23:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-05-11 23:23 . 2010-04-06 08:34	345984	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netio.sys
2012-05-11 09:03 . 2012-04-13 08:46	8917360	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{B9C7CE89-801E-4A14-B276-9F4E62C2A46F}\mpengine.dll
2012-05-05 18:06 . 2012-05-05 18:06	8769696	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-05-05 18:06 . 2012-04-07 18:47	419488	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-05-05 18:06 . 2011-05-18 15:23	70304	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-03-21 03:44 . 2012-03-21 03:44	98688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys
2012-03-21 03:44 . 2012-03-21 03:44	203888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys
2012-03-17 18:21 . 2010-05-23 23:43	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-03-06 23:15 . 2011-02-19 20:36	258520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2012-02-29 15:37 . 2012-04-12 15:18	5632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
2012-02-29 15:37 . 2012-04-12 15:18	219136	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-02-29 15:35 . 2012-04-12 15:18	78848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2012-02-29 15:11 . 2012-04-12 15:18	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wmi.dll
2012-02-29 15:11 . 2012-04-12 15:18	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2012-02-29 15:09 . 2012-04-12 15:18	157696	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-02-29 13:52 . 2012-04-12 15:18	16384	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
2012-02-28 06:56 . 2012-04-12 15:19	2311168	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2012-02-28 06:49 . 2012-04-12 15:19	1390080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-02-28 06:48 . 2012-04-12 15:19	1493504	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-02-28 06:42 . 2012-04-12 15:19	2382848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2012-02-28 01:18 . 2012-04-12 15:19	1799168	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-02-28 01:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	1427456	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2012-02-28 01:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	1127424	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-02-28 01:03 . 2012-04-12 15:19	2382848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   SnapShot@2012-05-12_04.02.59   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2008-01-21 02:23 . 2012-05-17 13:16	87834              c:\windows\system32\WDI\ShutdownPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2008-08-08 16:22 . 2012-05-17 13:16	20334              c:\windows\system32\WDI\{86432a0b-3c7d-4ddf-a89c-172faa90485d}\S-1-5-21-3220830479-1245973798-1028337479-1000_UserData.bin
- 2006-11-02 15:04 . 2006-11-02 15:04	27648              c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\x64\jnwppr.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-01 15:30	27648              c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\x64\jnwppr.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-01 15:30	24576              c:\windows\system32\jnwmon.dll
- 2006-11-02 15:04 . 2006-11-02 15:04	24576              c:\windows\system32\jnwmon.dll
- 2011-11-09 15:59 . 2011-09-20 14:04	40448              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-03-29 14:22	40448              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
+ 2008-08-08 16:21 . 2012-05-17 05:32	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2008-08-08 16:21 . 2012-05-11 19:54	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2008-08-08 16:21 . 2012-05-17 05:32	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2008-08-08 16:21 . 2012-05-11 19:54	32768              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2008-08-08 16:21 . 2012-05-11 19:54	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2008-08-08 16:21 . 2012-05-17 05:32	16384              c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2011-11-22 07:57 . 2011-11-22 07:57	68880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	68880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	57616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	57616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	87408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	87408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	93024              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	93024              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	35688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	35688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	11120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	11120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	17784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	17784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	58240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	58240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	44920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	44920              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	37240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	37240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	64352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	64352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	51032              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	51032              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	50552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	50552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	81784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	81784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	81800              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	81800              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	39784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	39784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	68952              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	68952              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	62880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	62880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	12128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	12128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	97680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	97680              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	17240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	17240              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	94552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	94552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	91488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	91488              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	78168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:07 . 2012-05-13 19:07	78168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:07 . 2012-05-13 19:07	81248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	81248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	35088              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	35088              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	18704              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	18704              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	20240              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	20240              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
- 2010-06-05 19:09 . 2012-02-16 17:42	49152              c:\windows\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ConfigIcon.dll
+ 2010-06-05 19:09 . 2012-05-13 18:53	49152              c:\windows\Installer\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}\ConfigIcon.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	10240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Serializ#\7fa267d10b2df6dbd00d00d130715f0a\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	43520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Pres#\054fce9466c6cef615b2f7cc9ff4e7f8\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	86016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Applicat#\ff78ec1b5bf38a8fb74c2d4f41bb308a\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	97792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\e144d0028365c62178eb0662911ac910\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	14336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualC\93295f3771dc9e5be2d49d5f5d76a7a6\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	10752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\dfsvc\5ea625ce2d6c08687f70cb81a003a28b\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	58368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Accessibility\061cbee19075e086d675a9e1f65725d7\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	96768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\05787d96761cf20b76b927ace10ef1d3\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	35328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Pres#\f3a9c6e87bfa4bab3689ec1cdb56964f\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	71680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Applicat#\9b418f37f4594806e1f4b0ed6d083a95\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	82432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\d09c237ee72af3935f1a01388ef8e315\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	78848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\59be5fb54e018032511415f0b0523ee3\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	11776              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC\46f273930666397a8cb538ffe9190eef\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	44544              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Accessibility\62c1a496dff99a6e5f5e4278d31ca4c1\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	59904              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Pres#\026f4d4454607f5bbec73c593ab3a424\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	54784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\21d79b76569ce39beddd1a48cea879c5\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	90624              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\stdole\c99a1202456cacd028ef4fbfe06e0b10\stdole.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	72192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFontCac#\e63feb6efddcdf12daae60d590891049\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	61952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCFFRast#\9a6c5865c316af5d5c5126bb555c205d\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	33792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\9ae8258abb4e5a8f8be27fab5e5ab0d2\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	32256              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualC\c10fc23b7ed1d3ff8fa87199afe2b0b9\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	62464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiExtCOM\d7d6d76032aff91ffe798dfd56e5ea23\ehiExtCOM.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	62976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehExtCOM\16aefa5be5f288d9af9bee92b3865869\ehExtCOM.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	28672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\dfsvc\e2e610c3777d0f7d404ac66225a24800\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	78848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Accessibility\b87e2b39f1a69c62790e8ddf2834059e\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	61440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLiveWriter\113243f75f61b7e8fd9ad8b119f05f9f\WindowsLiveWriter.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	81408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\8bf4d301da4366e2c9144a6ae3d06d26\WindowsLive.Writer.Passport.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	60928              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationProvider\5fd0071c259b92078ced7cd752a14730\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	37888              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Pres#\5f16ad1b918e728362ac0b0c45d565a1\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	36864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\a67c438b7d84874b002bbcf2bb31551d\System.Web.DynamicData.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	94208              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ComponentMod#\b3a6aed3f67ca5785385711cbf054016\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	82944              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\42ce9452c9f716b457088ac184472d59\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	47104              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFontCac#\b57a0cd0fae107256365e988c9fe3395\PresentationFontCache.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	39424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCFFRast#\6e1aa62b07ad7a0f21448099927d3de2\PresentationCFFRasterizer.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	79872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napcrypt\f35ea215449a9b2f3d1c281a83bf8db6\napcrypt.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	17920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Run#\6b2a9d58a25e862813a1c0bd9bd1bad5\Microsoft.WSMan.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	55296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Vsa\fb2cc92e2aa127fefa1672c78a5c6aaa\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	15872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualC\be3c3ca8bfb03375bc89f799349b03f3\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	74752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\68b8e8b34f49c3cf518afe015f658bf6\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	65024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\5c46d310587bd60cdc5a1e6a3bcdef27\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	57856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiUserXp\255a7647cad0ec58c01053d7bdddd928\ehiUserXp.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	14336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\dfsvc\005dde0bf145dbbd30b5e832feb956e9\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	25600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Accessibility\1b337cf9a031145849bc48c11b2cfe58\Accessibility.ni.dll
- 2012-05-12 04:02 . 2012-05-12 04:02	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
+ 2012-05-17 13:56 . 2012-05-17 13:56	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
- 2012-05-12 04:02 . 2012-05-12 04:02	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2012-05-17 13:56 . 2012-05-17 13:56	2048              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	9216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Serializ#\4b540b784465ca3f0742990e5af444e3\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	9728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\dfsvc\fd866b4158c3bd2a26c875f2896c5573\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	299280              c:\windows\SysWOW64\XPSViewer\XPSViewer.exe
- 2012-03-14 14:38 . 2012-02-14 15:45	219648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-03-01 14:46	219648              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-29 13:44	683008              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
- 2012-03-14 14:38 . 2012-02-13 13:47	683008              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
+ 2006-11-02 15:45 . 2012-05-17 13:16	110902              c:\windows\system32\WDI\BootPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
- 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2012-05-12 03:03	606630              c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2012-05-17 13:21	606630              c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2012-05-17 13:21	105230              c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
- 2006-11-02 12:46 . 2012-05-12 03:03	105230              c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2006-11-02 15:21 . 2012-05-13 19:18	322344              c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
- 2006-11-02 15:21 . 2012-03-14 14:55	322344              c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-03-01 15:39	327680              c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
- 2012-03-14 14:38 . 2012-02-14 16:49	327680              c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-29 14:09	834048              c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
- 2012-03-14 14:38 . 2012-02-13 14:06	834048              c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
+ 2010-04-26 21:23 . 2012-05-17 13:54	282100              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
- 2010-04-26 21:23 . 2012-05-12 04:00	282100              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	226600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationHost_v0400.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	156440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.AddIn.dll
- 2011-11-22 07:57 . 2011-11-22 07:57	598784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	598784              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	171808              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationHostDLL.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	486144              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2012-01-19 20:08 . 2012-01-19 20:08	917272              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpftxt_v0400.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	182056              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationHost_v0400.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	156440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.AddIn.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	518400              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	518400              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	957200              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	957200              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	386824              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	130848              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationHostDLL.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:58	389888              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\SOS.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	364816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	989968              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	350592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	350592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	163168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	163168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	138592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	138592              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	699224              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	699224              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	857960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	857960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	675672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	675672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	113512              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	113512              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	129912              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	129912              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	390008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	390008              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	505208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	505208              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	261472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	261472              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	122264              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	122264              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	291184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	291184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	349568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	349568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	236880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	236880              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	253280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	253280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	378720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	378720              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	134528              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	134528              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	123736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	123736              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	392552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	392552              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	125816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	125816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	120152              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	120152              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	616216              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	616216              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	395120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	395120              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	182144              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	182144              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	285072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	285072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	829280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	829280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	747360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	747360              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	436600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	436600              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	683872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	683872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	409448              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	409448              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	210816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	210816              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	156440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	122248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	122248              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	525704              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	525704              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	112976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	112976              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	581464              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	581464              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	832856              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	832856              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	194424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	194424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	478576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	478576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	167288              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	167288              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	232304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	232304              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	661352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	661352              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	349576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	349576              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	387960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	387960              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	746336              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	746336              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	505184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	505184              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	288616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	288616              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	335712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	335712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	125440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	125440              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	237424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	237424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	187776              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	187776              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	269672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	269672              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	334688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	334688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	109568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:07 . 2012-05-13 19:07	109568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	246128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:07 . 2012-05-13 19:07	246128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	170368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	170368              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-12-23 00:01 . 2011-12-23 00:01	380416              c:\windows\Installer\59e76.msp
+ 2012-05-17 04:22 . 2012-05-17 04:22	228352              c:\windows\Installer\30aa86.msi


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	888080              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	888080              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	922384              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	922384              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	217864              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	217864              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	184080              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	184080              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2010-03-18 20:16 . 2010-03-18 20:16	181096              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\PresentationHostDLL_X86.dll
+ 2010-03-18 21:27 . 2010-03-18 21:27	225640              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\DFC90B5F2B0FFA63D84FD16F6BF37C4B\4.0.30319\PresentationHostDLL_AMD64.dll
+ 2011-09-16 04:41 . 2011-09-16 04:41	408936              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WINWORD.EXE
+ 2012-05-13 19:57 . 2012-05-13 19:57	337408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\65f25960625d91ca79a40f9067adc021\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	231424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationTypes\fb43d84bc59b21e8a7f3e36d616eea90\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	122368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationProvider\26f12a0a3baed2a227cf30aaeae03913\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	645120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClient\1c3c298326e9ac14796516ac1da09a16\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	528896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Linq\307eea660f877dc40ae90882ce554757\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	256000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Inpu#\b4afa252d0f0e27b0b5e8fcb2cc5b3a7\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	903168              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Transactions\8c0ee7b970cc4e8c2986c7898af71661\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	281088              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceProce#\85810fe277a718273eb946a460ae8010\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	108032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\eb4fb369926faaffede7aaf317fd6532\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	517120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\e5ab3c37897bb578bdbfe6b7e0558ad8\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	946688              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Security\e48b6a8c491a96d1bc601795532af605\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	376832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\7590828d50338d512b11a4d3f87d69a2\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	987648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\21d5b44ef01ccfa69e79674a51707de0\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	176640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Numerics\5f2bfb0585061dc256ee9587d430959f\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	933376              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Net\6996a415485a84fef2d2556b0462336f\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	781824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Messaging\a3849a373beeb3509d8c22d5751dfad3\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	521728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management.I#\92d266f677605e5475b7f39c063c4a9d\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	531456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IO.Log\07a0e1efc063042be3e8faf62b413a12\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	290816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityMode#\7fd39b9a208214e6e5eba4e9396409f1\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	348672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\8e10d4f2a408dc5a9740f8d0df5cebac\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	512000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Dynamic\521f5bccf74318a4777597b0c01fda1e\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	632832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\6a8bd7d373c988a585e90bb61c5ec8cc\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	141824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Device\78dd02d104bb15bc3820c06bd2876239\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	176128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.DataSet#\97d1aaf3733b107ecdbecb9d21050ff4\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	181760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuratio#\c3d7a7ff58ff502887d8f1b77e61adbc\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	255488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\a4f91f2dfd1656ef2e42917963f6bf50\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	871936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn\b1c67ee2e0e6e78c31985069fbc82596\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	560640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.D#\c69fb0f955adc7ca80cd5f2fd730edea\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	432128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMSvcHost\11fc863fa4f5092fca4f2ce25a9ac361\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	185344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMDiagnostics\50e8e826488639e549589ba34666933e\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	428032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\722c0236432dd5ccc047481d3ebbd49e\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	622592              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\6739c3715c9e38dbdfbfd57b424a3094\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	802304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\3e7359f5f0fb68565314f88f6ec2d67a\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	349184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\263748f3d18955b9e467710da1e8546f\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	422912              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\6493bbb60833072904ad141a5a4d08ac\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	600064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\6480551111832c83ee88bcf756a72533\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	279552              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\CustomMarshalers\0e81a3996f7cbff23fc01bea4185a918\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	253952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\ede3b9144bc31da0eaaf86c7b6a9eaaa\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	196096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\0a80fd3af7e48eb9cc9099fee5814dff\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	484352              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClient\7a9f70fa774076a7ec19bc03e7064d0d\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	393216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\4837a5c6204d53e7aa4f7dd94b98207c\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	189440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inpu#\c477bbff1e4662263255a1bf17bd9c2a\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	649728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\67a386434938003bceb0752e979dabb3\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	221696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\35da2da22db8fde344d9e17b20a91816\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	369664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\dc86fe1c7a6e3a7ce9e9c1f13d9b1e8e\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	736768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\5a3beae8b211b91bfc620c029cf4c2d4\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	311296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\5a4d233916a69d48fa12a9f7f103d893\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	762880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\65f0d70169a0e73b45307dddbd86f92b\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	145408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\7b7719d46a4da2e91e8c501347e48ab9\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	657408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Net\dd25ddcfa0417d40e3f1385e30abcd6f\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	626176              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Messaging\87f2fdf92547c337644f4db30caa63e3\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	395264              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management.I#\08397796343d5730a29f42e61c7f6ee7\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	413696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IO.Log\ff1250d2409bd16283c423650d6fd3f6\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	229888              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityMode#\e60675d3ba7fa94924489dc8466ebff5\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	236032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\bb40644f323a93fa9bc09be350918ef3\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	787456              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\bb40644f323a93fa9bc09be350918ef3\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	377856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\a9b1e597aaa263dea2cf8754440bd271\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	470528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\e41e86da56bb60523251e0e08210a77b\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	913920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\94d45f7f28d81304d7fa83bcea849141\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	112640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Device\4c50d8a951546d6dffdc8bcb23f47a7b\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	134656              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.DataSet#\7803f4398a527a87d5cace8023e93e8b\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	982528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\623d2a0f11dd82bb9bc13d1cb981b239\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	148480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuratio#\977c7c2badf6a9059ba8371a0f645fc8\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:03 . 2012-05-13 19:03	693760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\877ef74350e6d374ca8f80b489a8cc8e\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	194048              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\4330e93f9d0ef85f1a972e11c2ac5156\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	624128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn\0c67d9fc14856eb7d8b4e405aef79960\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	411136              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.D#\2b046f2d5f056b906d7b25b75ca23575\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	317952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMSvcHost\4847f66153121ec4ed532909f7c152be\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	143360              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMDiagnostics\bb97517e4ca64e02282fca24612ce8ad\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:09 . 2012-05-13 19:09	309760              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\ef6e3eb351fe12a5766be7c956c35d95\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:09 . 2012-05-13 19:09	387072              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\e49a124fdad0f1db135f03a49f18fb48\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:09 . 2012-05-13 19:09	595968              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\a5fa2a1cfc6e9fdc39d9a8f2baa57bc9\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:09 . 2012-05-13 19:09	755712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\141f0a8fbfb83604fa3dd43dbe8fa0f4\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	303104              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\a604989c1d4b14505e020b7d015cacbd\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	418816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\01c5ff7a1ea0463414736df5d449e0a9\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	194048              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\f11d5fea7ded12068e8cdb8b2f1bdbd9\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	468992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WsatConfig\1dfd1601fc59732f597caa79c910b655\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	329216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\c0baa554cc90f662350e7c680c75a3f2\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	257024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationTypes\d94ac496c39cc91368bbb3984a908b83\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	120320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationProvider\b3cbed2453a8af62361c757e0d1a73ce\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	648704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClient\30bb94fb15928ff1f73f37b656d55b62\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	290304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\TaskScheduler\db4f41247e17e0fc321899ecd5d5cf0b\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	529920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml.Linq\2f7c7743ab72df5f6fe641cae4793b7b\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	187392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Routing\a1fdd8d1310ed0379abcf3a2cf6da95c\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	261120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.RegularE#\b43b3f2c6f87011a735ed829c9773f24\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	449536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity\e1cd1049a11ab4af85fdb03c714450f2\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	398848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Entity.D#\2c09b581db0df676e9d5d96bb7efe703\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	754176              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.DynamicD#\82cc9ce54a2bf3f9e827116298a8acb3\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	204800              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Abstract#\cfa1fa0d6489a5a6cde6bfa81e65823e\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	921088              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Transactions\267e5fe3890005d11e96c274ec55a15c\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	295424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceProce#\d8a9ed905f75dc242c0326800bcb69be\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	929280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Security\1d6c1d98b1f53fbdb88252f011fe7e48\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	396288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\0ccb8a5f9976a191dba0e75611170897\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	911872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Net\8119cb6f78d6507676d644eae3848091\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	782848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Messaging\ede4b336b4726d05067e1f6b2183cf11\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	534016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.I#\ccf8dd119ec158849c9d96ff955fa8bf\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	568832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IO.Log\50f935f4305692befe1f9ed3c8902f8c\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	294400              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityMode#\98d5f2320cc8528a725761abce4a120e\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	446464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\aabb7eec932c72fa1d16815aa13f9cf7\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	289280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing.Desi#\b3e0d4a7589c43d94a2bd5b1adb31d13\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	650240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\74bee37eb83309e9a7f69168849b7720\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	489472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\88b00cf0504accdeb888330221130a3e\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	194560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.DataSet#\72e4a128dfa02af87a1b32215fa8b3c8\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	191488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuratio#\db0f34ab899b5e51777ea30d2aa41133\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	132096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ComponentMod#\b2dfb2995a587f1d3bc34d0c4a464f42\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	890880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.AddIn\54286dc52eb195e50f8d40061eae66d6\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	156672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\2be06784be3f17710874c2544995a7d8\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	297984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\sysglobl\371cc1adc0c179ab5ba0f06eb3884f67\sysglobl.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	525824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMSvcHost\8a529364ae4d72a09eb56c34f47c2d08\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	349184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\SMDiagnostics\5b48c5bfd97152c756fe2b1aa924928a\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	438784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ServiceModelReg\df6534d3ecfaff14cb43409b9beef0e4\ServiceModelReg.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	620544              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\eb7c1f89fb2cb50a231080178038ef9e\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	463360              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\de5ad28d2c21c33ab89eb2617a4502de\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	317440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\61f7ece0284fd50f0af280240a540996\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	279040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\3c151dcfc69e7e16a34ba1f81ca21175\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	852992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napsnap\2e727b0fdd0191e04580bf4c21b7ac58\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	154112              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napinit\0a43e50d28990d82f57d4a9ba9c06723\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	177152              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\naphlpr\dd6bc176f75dbf6b31cd725b9b659a22\naphlpr.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	126464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\napcrypt\0b6fc10b5def29aff634cbc7346b699f\napcrypt.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	184320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MSBuild\87f1ad3c3272a9933ee5d27eb1905d9a\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	414720              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCFxCommon\e4acd5af230cf66cc7c6092eda4628fa\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	657920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\46120c687a3542090b6669aa32a2bb10\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	105984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Vsa\b398bc7fbfb0506c47514856fefe2356\Microsoft.Vsa.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	584192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\830078e6d4e439b6cc7db359998bde32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	999936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\e7e59ae85698fd27a5e3d2d9019672aa\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	224768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\cfe500fb2577ffb99c47a6f2db7e4530\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	713216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\3bfb0cbc1722e9b6544a90ec5412792f\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	416768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\1e0ebead907ee970cae76c893d12520b\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	324608              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\a48c5207095783b5d720773c56b221ba\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Shell.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	933376              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\55063cadb278a5873c331145f48d03ea\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	946688              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\0e62aef35d5a391f817b44e52b39922f\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	794624              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Managemen#\8dda79bf7e5dfdeb44baa156212eb7be\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	198656              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\fa10a95ac846a6ffebf5db370d5df049\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	228864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\2515216970ed4ad43a748a43d9240105\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	142336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\bb1ab6aaab50e4bbaa9d7de74226c469\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	120832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Fra#\87af0a413e2fd0e293b6df8702c8b91d\Microsoft.Build.Framework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	294912              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Con#\fb127beea8240028aaca7b0ded96881d\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	372224              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Mcx2Dvcs\525a5467202db4375966e6980fcbb202\Mcx2Dvcs.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	372224              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcupdate\e5b18eefb3cc39e42998ec042e2a685e\mcupdate.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	337920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstoredb\9f6ca494ca333e4a7d2d51621a6962ad\mcstoredb.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	893952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mcstore\c83c15b4e5599ee4938ba9c80adefd39\mcstore.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	108032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\loadmxf\f3762fc99bf046534b443b3c2297a5ef\loadmxf.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	645120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\EventViewer\52348e6d4ff54b279717dfd2f8e2af49\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	313856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiWUapi\a138210d6477488bb84ca2efd2ff703d\ehiWUapi.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	927232              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiwmp\d939416dafca579cee4485849435fcf4\ehiwmp.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	138752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiUserXp\14640be0bdac94332d67083c2d181f55\ehiUserXp.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	151040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiReplay\3131565b4f987f0c81a0ab269174b3f9\ehiReplay.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	397824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiExtens\15b42b0237d752f6fbae1060b3edeab4\ehiExtens.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	368640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehExtHost\d26df10230b3a74b9b78fd3e2e333af7\ehExtHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	409600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehepgdat\2fa2981cf940956ea677ebd285511148\ehepgdat.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	311296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehCIR\ef300f1cd7026f2bb6782ea7d5b7c715\ehCIR.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	348672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\CustomMarshalers\c138d5b075ddd3ae072d3d6ffb395754\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	640000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ComSvcConfig\9cbb0f22ea6915f13c77bfafd90a0cba\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	568320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\BDATunePIA\c94386cb50a62e0fbc8122355d10a7df\BDATunePIA.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	321536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WsatConfig\fbf74afe74e81261415b050305c2a870\WsatConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	634368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLiveLocal.Wr#\794eb330d86b4e8ee5e4f395ced73082\WindowsLiveLocal.WriterPlugin.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	871936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\f5b9d9d6c2465f3b728f2fd2a5fa922f\WindowsLive.Writer.BlogClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	374272              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\e10d2714256d58232f41fc7109651470\WindowsLive.Writer.Interop.Mshtml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	313856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\d6f062b6875ee5f00a7df07912c1f165\WindowsLive.Writer.Interop.SHDocVw.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	174080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\b86a63a10b9c8a84943328f81e525d96\WindowsLive.Writer.BrowserControl.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	890880              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\aad1980bfec547e94e7a0475122b8ee6\WindowsLive.Writer.HtmlEditor.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	146432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\7d0dca64fdf781217a91a3694b88ac9b\WindowsLive.Writer.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	101376              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\7602c69e6876f8fdc0f14be36395796c\WindowsLive.Writer.Api.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	665600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\741f37c6e6e101de1130c9be9886033c\WindowsLive.Writer.Interop.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	325632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\741e3e4ac4fa552fe9a6f5949119043a\WindowsLive.Writer.SpellChecker.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	328704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\6ca65902ee6d0473caa75ddf6834cd54\WindowsLive.Writer.Mshtml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	121856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\443c5b13263323ef991ce9cbe5a4be37\WindowsLive.Writer.Extensibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	156672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\30632323e144efebabe2d4b05dca57a3\WindowsLive.Writer.HtmlParser.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	780288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\1c34fe0c7e99f035ff435163880095e6\WindowsLive.Writer.Controls.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	119296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\157dd431a95f5d95a1c00174d303cda1\WindowsLive.Writer.FileDestinations.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	223232              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Client\cea1f3694b5e5249a032073eaf449f16\WindowsLive.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	240128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\be701ce708835e0162cb863d3a4eeb49\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	187904              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationTypes\5ebaa15cccc356bc3afba0c8f56977f7\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	447488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClient\2250edc2c1512efa1c5788b787c93420\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	235520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\TaskScheduler\aaccc6d20e77e0f082e5af55a18079b8\TaskScheduler.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	400896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml.Linq\936264838e338a08efce97deafe36f7a\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	129536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Routing\e7fd7f9f834a4d1109ddae84b1ea2823\System.Web.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	202240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.RegularE#\2b12e6b3c3c29fdcfd7675deb0286c51\System.Web.RegularExpressions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	859648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\c86e342ac46f4629a6db0616467880b5\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	328704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity\855d5386fdc37c2ad61ffaa2926eedd4\System.Web.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	301056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Entity.D#\7b20cca4d5d57849928e2082c0dd7f63\System.Web.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	547328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.DynamicD#\4cde6d0d5393e6e10ca5b56d88e6dd53\System.Web.DynamicData.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	141312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Abstract#\62c2cc065485dfd1b2f04935a9fd401c\System.Web.Abstractions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	627200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Transactions\b6d83a652c94b32fc8f99a6df0acd7f4\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	212992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceProce#\675632907c226b0c67a2407f2ddd4bf7\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	679936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Security\442135bc0b503b42ab2d752c23bea631\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	311296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\1ee6b56dc9985fbbdeb373b611ac4fb3\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	771584              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\846b9cf2756fdd15f704c9bab9c70b6f\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	621056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Net\460a4c1c8337fc65fbeaf1eeda9400c1\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	593408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Messaging\d93c05ef66a875441065ccce2a399577\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	998400              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\f3d4d5fe5ab848fbfcf91a49960dc8ae\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	330752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.I#\6f5e63b23d01ec96cc9cb8b1a5655abe\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	381440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IO.Log\998dfe1266cf798e1ff574eb7fd2bfa8\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	212992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityMode#\75df548d77c2833a48c5da51424c93f1\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	280064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\4b5eaa70d2900b98ccf6fd9915f34d69\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	627712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\4b5eaa70d2900b98ccf6fd9915f34d69\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	208384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing.Desi#\11dd8eecb9bcf7bcc550c50d68555588\System.Drawing.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	455680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\99e4eb6fb13794d1a0b10e4f2b14d106\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	881152              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\0b62909f7dc195c5f96c8875ab9b9f09\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	939008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\bf32b9ca9f975a29297358d1ef962ffb\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	354816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Service#\320987c596593cc063273f8267e4dcc7\System.Data.Services.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	756736              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity.#\a116f0efda5f51473aa18fd33bee2825\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	135680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.DataSet#\66eb4c36bd74adfb7000e3e7a02c688e\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	971264              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\bd76aaaa03ddc15d1840207b5a480644\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	141312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuratio#\f55611b6eee35375eaaf903f302e8a14\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	634368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.AddIn\c73cd75550f72b34b3df79c02bfa1d53\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	232448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\sysglobl\4440dde36b8d3ba20512beb05505451b\sysglobl.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	366080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMSvcHost\5d10dacced9bb34b5e0e6e0bdd0f7631\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	256000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\SMDiagnostics\521fb04fdfbb0039a34cc91111d11804\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	320512              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ServiceModelReg\90ee142ef8d567092c7afdf3c79c814b\ServiceModelReg.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	224768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\d81872939252c65b6f1127f331b84de0\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	368128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\c8c3ab08933fef9fb6657da871395c46\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	539648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\bbfbadb527a3ce339eef5f304a12f0c7\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	258048              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\00112c66cb7cb4c8f8a284320a2fa2b1\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	724992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napsnap\3789569ab449cde6bea0dd89373cce05\napsnap.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	110080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\napinit\cf7902ffe05aa8aa1781960b1f98daa9\napinit.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	115712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\naphlpr\fafb8f5ecc491637dd61c7efd321a68a\naphlpr.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	133632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MSBuild\a81c612b82d52f37f2f1115ea8f297fe\MSBuild.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	285184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCFxCommon\e8aacd74110db73e98fb9f66dd87a0cd\MMCFxCommon.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	508928              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.WSMan.Man#\0070219c25c15bf0c8b1f546d56334ba\Microsoft.WSMan.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	386560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\2561c194ae93e7d81c1921d7f8bc4d9d\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	156160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\f61b2fb05d82472194df298e471950d2\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	729600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\cc701d422c0eec3d6b5ecf15acfe3881\Microsoft.PowerShell.GraphicalHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	291328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\b61486769de362724e62aa25e34fda6c\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Diagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	737792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\5d76ee0947de8728441ec41914054ae4\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	515584              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\15265af2e42f48fbe19b52ec29553bb8\Microsoft.PowerShell.ConsoleHost.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	593408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\ed2a004821673496979d825ce6b333b6\Microsoft.MediaCenter.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	558592              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Managemen#\7e0bd3eec312b342c4c1b718bb1ba0ae\Microsoft.ManagementConsole.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	160768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\d95a01efdfbaa8e5a67b42cc7de9b389\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	144384              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Uti#\66b5642e7fb6c41c7c9f320c39cc04ad\Microsoft.Build.Utilities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	888320              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\c424f04095959cd8a5c03f2904cbd698\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	222720              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Con#\738fdb51771784d72225dd6a7aac40d5\Microsoft.Build.Conversion.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	543744              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\EventViewer\81fff530629c9ff044083998fc608618\EventViewer.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	160768              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehiExtens\07d99efbb39707d01236f56cb1299524\ehiExtens.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	243200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ehExtHost32\b4925d39b4caf07ab3c33cb9cdce4464\ehExtHost32.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	220672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\CustomMarshalers\8455a2be044530a091b714f5a6415d6b\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	410112              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ComSvcConfig\b434a5d366e71df6c19d51bfab284ed8\ComSvcConfig.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:10 . 2012-05-13 19:10	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2009-03-03 00:10 . 2009-03-03 00:10	163840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2009-10-24 01:29 . 2009-02-18 18:39	532480              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	532480              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2009-10-24 01:29 . 2009-02-18 18:40	357376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	357376              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	368640              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2009-10-24 01:29 . 2009-02-18 18:39	368640              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-29 13:41	1069056              c:\windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-29 14:08	1172480              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10warp.dll
- 2012-03-14 14:38 . 2012-02-13 14:12	1172480              c:\windows\SysWOW64\d3d10warp.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-01 15:30	1500672              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\JNWDRV.dll
- 2008-01-21 02:52 . 2008-01-21 02:52	1500672              c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\JNWDRV.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-29 14:06	1556480              c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-03-30 12:45	1422720              c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-02-29 14:40	2002944              c:\windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
- 2012-03-14 14:38 . 2012-02-13 14:38	2002944              c:\windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
+ 2011-06-13 15:34 . 2012-05-17 06:27	5211379              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-3220830479-1245973798-1028337479-1000-12288.dat
+ 2012-01-19 20:52 . 2012-01-19 20:52	1222936              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpftxt_v0400.dll
+ 2012-01-19 20:08 . 2012-01-19 20:08	1369872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-01-19 20:08 . 2012-01-19 20:08	6429992              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-01-19 20:52 . 2012-01-19 20:52	3825952              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	5029160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	3512072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	3512072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.dll
- 2011-11-22 07:57 . 2011-11-22 07:57	4970768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	4970768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	1455376              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
- 2011-11-22 07:57 . 2011-11-22 07:57	1455376              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
- 2011-11-22 07:57 . 2011-11-22 07:57	1515792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	1515792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	1512712              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
- 2011-11-22 07:57 . 2011-11-22 07:57	9793280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-12-15 21:01 . 2011-12-15 21:01	9793280              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	2255128              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
- 2011-06-16 03:16 . 2011-03-29 10:52	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2012-02-16 01:08 . 2011-11-01 11:24	3186688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	3186688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:56	4567040              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-10-12 17:12 . 2011-07-08 11:52	4567040              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:56	1577744              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:56	1765648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2012-01-19 20:08 . 2012-01-19 20:08	1369872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-01-19 20:08 . 2012-01-19 20:08	6429992              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-01-19 20:08 . 2012-01-19 20:08	3790112              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	5029160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	3512072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	3512072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	5201168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	5201168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	1143568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	1143568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
- 2011-11-22 06:31 . 2011-11-22 06:31	6727424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-12-15 20:08 . 2011-12-15 20:08	6727424              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	1736984              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:58	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2011-06-16 03:16 . 2011-03-29 10:53	5025792              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:58	3186688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
- 2012-02-16 01:08 . 2011-11-01 11:23	3186688              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\System.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	5913872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	4550656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-10-12 17:12 . 2011-07-08 11:53	4550656              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	1369872              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	3512072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	3512072              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	2207568              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	5029160              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	1711496              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	1711496              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	6097256              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	6097256              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	1026936              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	1026936              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	4464480              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	4464480              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	1354584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	1354584              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	1199968              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	1199968              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	1462648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	1462648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	6429992              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	3116376              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	3116376              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	3825952              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	4970768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	4970768              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	3563408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:24 . 2012-04-12 15:24	3563408              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	2975064              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:07 . 2012-05-13 19:07	2975064              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	3790112              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:07 . 2012-05-13 19:07	5201168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	5201168              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:08 . 2012-05-13 19:08	2989456              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
- 2012-04-12 15:23 . 2012-04-12 15:23	2989456              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activitie


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

+ 2012-04-05 05:38 . 2012-04-05 05:38	2831360              c:\windows\Installer\59e98.msp
+ 2012-04-29 04:44 . 2012-04-29 04:44	9101824              c:\windows\Installer\59e87.msp
+ 2012-04-29 04:44 . 2012-04-29 04:44	9586176              c:\windows\Installer\59e6e.msp
+ 2012-04-05 05:38 . 2012-04-05 05:38	3620864              c:\windows\Installer\59e2e.msp
+ 2012-03-15 09:24 . 2012-03-15 09:24	1795584              c:\windows\Installer\59e1d.msp
+ 2012-04-29 04:43 . 2012-04-29 04:43	8459264              c:\windows\Installer\59e0c.msp
+ 2012-02-17 15:45 . 2012-02-17 15:45	2299392              c:\windows\Installer\59dfb.msp
+ 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-05-13 19:11	1172240              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
- 2008-08-08 22:11 . 2012-04-12 15:19	1172240              c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2011-08-17 17:49 . 2011-08-17 17:49	4683624              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WRD12CNV.DLL
+ 2011-07-07 10:58 . 2011-07-07 10:58	1616240              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OGL.DLL
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	5237248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsBase\e41f5739292f4771c64a55940369efd2\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:57 . 2012-05-13 19:57	1430016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClients#\6ee9d76d9f1e618cd6fb94b13355bcc9\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	7037952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml\28ca4f076264ab07f1d00a6c9623dc49\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	2449408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xaml\df013cbfec0defc7e9997cdaa90b89bc\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	5645824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Form#\9e50e3bca6cb19f9acab815d46f5e7e5\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	2236416              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Services\bc6df78c506c89659ab7be738179b2ba\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	2735616              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Speech\cd7c3aed4408c3554c30a8f0236b90e1\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	1918976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\94289b88c5b494f572cd7114fa995487\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	1579008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\2dbc7aabd92cc0d470acb455c498d919\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	3412992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\affb28e2d9cc3c19de0758e7e8c68e8f\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	1348096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Dura#\b37e6f4b1d742031f328504eb99d0f6c\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	1467392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Printing\682ea473b36fc9043d982c4f5a667568\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	1470464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management\b83f2453b4538b2e80fe09cfd94dce00\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	1416192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityModel\60bf6251873ef465abcebeb9a24b7932\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	1098752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\8e10d4f2a408dc5a9740f8d0df5cebac\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	2303488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Drawing\dadeee26c90fecbf3196eba10dc077b4\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	1217024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\a68116468a194678fd04167067134712\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	1622528              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\3a737af86a6a819af97a6d1a04c0e944\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	2403328              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Deployment\f20144fba069563333d0f6be2e0b6e06\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	8601600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data\0ec8effb7b9d03ae69d37922813bc880\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	3390976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.SqlXml\0eb72df497fad5c273ff16f88b0fb950\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	1799168              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Service#\536e12016ad3adc78e0708b77e6b9219\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	3386368              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Linq\86553c1d7f3e66c17fc3e0274de7a2de\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	1257472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuration\6aea67f24827961ce1d48356715389d8\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	1007616              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\eac19ca5a18a6d08cd247e68b618ba68\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	5695488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities\3869077874ba987242c791b3a18b2f8b\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	5048832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.P#\a7c19841c70fbce3b17ad3a46ee410d8\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	2064896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.C#\96083298999a677341c98fc2bf01b248\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	4233216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\ReachFramework\fe1704ff12348776e6b70dd4a2c69163\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	2056704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationUI\b0b05b1ecbfb813474f685de13027585\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	1843712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\a36cd27bd492b55a5f443a4b4029f569\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	2317312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\93536d93a44ce7d5a60faf1aeb55f49e\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	1623040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\16425c121db8083cbaa51f619c9e51e7\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	1526784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\5284682fcf04815a86233bcaf696da66\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	3313664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.JScript\4b1d24a96b3882f9e77445e48a7c59ee\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	2009600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.CSharp\1ff62486cdefbfc2dab41b686a9aa4e2\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:09 . 2012-05-13 19:09	3858432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\4b7adff986a085bb562222d0c5fdf5aa\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	1063424              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClients#\24ed0e1df6a605cdb2088f87ae2ab8ff\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	9091584              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\6f9f0467e8b2dd3f69b015c8e30ac945\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	5617664              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\d1f299160424bad90fe9f658661389e2\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1782272              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\d234eceae699d070b5a5712ce776c01f\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	4587008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\8ca12588b9ef54dbd02e607699fea6ae\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	1885696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Services\b37cc0aa41e7feaba9f290da4da91d71\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	2012160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Speech\f368c85283c4e6c9650dd1c8d369dcc5\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	1140736              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\ec057796972ce41b751eaa3a8306fbcb\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	1393152              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\5055b60e339143bbace5871f5fe4b114\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	2647040              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\8a9fac9cb825b5d2db0bdb867fff940e\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	1021952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Dura#\79ac99fe5274fb82ffcff2c15f71854c\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	1060864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Printing\bd371863e99082fa48cd630a73259448\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	1218560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management\0c2b0d52156447592f33edf4116b7e7d\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	1072640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityModel\bd28f26b18b8ffeee1a0fbaa98f5810e\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	1665536              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\03b5233f1511f5fdb39eb681b04e5506\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	1172992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\0fe1e56d17858b6156a3a46330f75f27\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	1880064              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\75b4d98f7c7a434aff4e18cb724deae4\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	6815232              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\99d0f7ba920eea1117e45dcd9fec0eb5\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	2550272              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.SqlXml\fdb98c6d783fe167c1dc0022f27b7cd6\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	1343488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\b894a1df3e6d58ada8f1aa303465ca23\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	2517504              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Linq\82c0c56ff8259e1440cfd0d5727a26d8\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	7069184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\ed91b57205429a23bb91f4499059a459\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	4129280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities\51025a1c89f6fd752a5396a059d608b2\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	3757568              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.P#\ebdd265de5f0300069da5f64983eca82\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	1546752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.C#\66893548d2b2cad29cabf3b3578f356f\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:41 . 2012-05-13 19:41	2906624              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ReachFramework\4b6c6c090a1bcfe70c056f6c7116e8a9\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1641984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationUI\ea5933189eb5f066028b6e7d27d1d797\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1139712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\ebae0a4b7d3ae616b70417e6c778f48c\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1838080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\92694d06b9da1bff8e1722913a1d62bc\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1172480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\42a7f127f3fda82fb12c6a6e144d08c1\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1085952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\9a37f4e64ce5b856ac3892fef064c7de\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	2452480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript\cfcc92c125ddfaabad24abe61cfc0471\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:02 . 2012-05-13 19:02	1616896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\9912b6d76c1017b5af6ef24730f550ca\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:20 . 2012-05-13 19:20	4925440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\WindowsBase\91b83259a8d2dce3cd9d3cb2dd952922\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	1461248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\UIAutomationClients#\19744d477564bf6c4df5a6f93a733e31\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:22 . 2012-05-13 19:22	6948352              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Xml\34e686abbb0da750a819929ab8b32afd\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	1754112              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.WorkflowServ#\cbfb2336916673acca4fa852fc71c87d\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:22 . 2012-05-13 19:22	2702848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Run#\74d70c80154c0a728a05614993443110\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:22 . 2012-05-13 19:22	5956096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Com#\c4f16d377142cec9caf13891ece092ff\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:22 . 2012-05-13 19:22	3893248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Workflow.Act#\7b7a3995669e3a49a67fdc0da5a53a4e\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	2291712              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Services\ffe8c5b57dc4df47a9053cb434f5598f\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	3335680              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Mobile\6865faff8fee44189fd834c27d5c015b\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	3046912              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\a7635edbc90742586c05ef040e04001b\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	1154560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web.Extensio#\5a4b0b3978dadde0e80152a1805a7998\System.Web.Extensions.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	2726912              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Speech\e98d38c2492d0205a87353a4851ad2fd\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	2239488              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel#\7af417ae6cfd42efc04e1bfc0dd0b16c\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	3072512              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\468650a214c416b79f3efba02dc693f4\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	1022464              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\ed4fe678be4126a3770cc9de5334817b\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	1453056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Printing\2fc41346a70bd18347f75413f4ce4d5c\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	1408000              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management\650cf4209770fc1aaf48a0e7f7a99a88\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	1428992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.IdentityModel\a63e4ae0cfc92d8ef5875622c58bf60f\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	1081344              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\aabb7eec932c72fa1d16815aa13f9cf7\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	2318336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Drawing\267c8e361416bb001bd1bbf301ad8ae3\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	1219584              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\2fa6581654b28ad74c9a7e4a2c238a84\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	1639936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.DirectorySer#\1cf88b8ca94b1feaae1bcb9c962f29ea\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	2433024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Deployment\07168151447971b7d4916734c64f3d32\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	8617984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data\7cdbf5e1468a8ea47da976b55dbe9f4e\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	3461632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.SqlXml\f3498396404fc8bf1773d90c7f0a487f\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	1845248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Services\80dbff08c65fb51326258a5f590d4046\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	1277440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Service#\80dd4bf6bc9c40e111ddb4d189381311\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	1512448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.OracleC#\5b5c5e17392e80c87da8003357b64ca1\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	3480576              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Linq\c7410f474a2e92b8e6b039c3031b239e\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	1078272              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity.#\8865c0ae997231c53bbf1b5384c8617a\System.Data.Entity.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	3312128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Core\a86df87c1da8f1a418b06dc5daa4755d\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	1308160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Configuration\17a1b0f95442878728ffdc238d872b88\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	3101184              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ReachFramework\6b291413db134116447b286d1fb0ac89\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2109440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationUI\5f348788e29b40b3bc7cf1a86585e37f\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	1882112              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationBuildTa#\175e205aff9b1724ef4aa7a19a04b102\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	3482112              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Narrator\30381779398f57b39119a0d4fbb767ca\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2314240              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MMCEx\f4dd1b3c5f19aedc39025673e159842e\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	7836672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\MIGUIControls\6ffc2bf746cfd3376b726a4ccf4a12b5\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2173952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\d34e72f0f2aeb6d470f0006df3effb51\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	1598976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\0511014ebdf5f646a827d529a546928d\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2101248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\ee3cc7d3f076e92c9cda007c1ae0f02c\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	5346816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\c408cef0c04f5bf73c2c3b0f8c812383\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	1081856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\97950c21e863b52ea634b5cd3ef5c1e8\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2104832              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.PowerShel#\38fefe4b2913a3467c77733a7ec70e23\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	7721472              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.MediaCent#\713de12d04c587afc2155247f8367f62\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	3208704              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.JScript\dc3009f60a79e63198ca7709cb11099f\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2357248              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Ink\16f10af8153094624c3bd4ea160025b2\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2217984              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\b2c6804b98d4d954521567327b7c3c16\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	2575872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\85934bc10f59e358b7e10770769501d0\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	1188352              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\e583d1cc0875423fa3cb53555d2b161f\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	2433024              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\86ec05c1eee6dd5e0abd87639fa348e4\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	2413056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehRecObj\31cedcbead253f4f10d0aef9889e5398\ehRecObj.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	2002432              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiVidCtl\0841f868af4462fdfeb1c5b434c31282\ehiVidCtl.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	2885120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiProxy\264c5491e6b4e10a3072d85c10e66b0b\ehiProxy.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	1039872              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehiPlay\309715e26c7a0ceced60ce1971d917b0\ehiPlay.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	3039232              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehepg\7281ee245ca792501038b577bae9eb42\ehepg.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	1346560              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\fb5eef3c7a8e6f859701a84488627170\WindowsLive.Writer.Localization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	2193408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\85bd85e323fc6b6ed136a9b3c5545300\WindowsLive.Writer.CoreServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	1285120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\40a653ec945d4b14b6ad377b6d42deba\WindowsLive.Writer.ApplicationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	7025152              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsLive.Writer.#\180894fb44e80f35f2e635e496488762\WindowsLive.Writer.PostEditor.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:23 . 2012-05-13 19:23	3325952              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\54426ee1881b42af5b090e223f43823c\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1049600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\UIAutomationClients#\5554cc3dcd06e8820c9db3d509d9fae7\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:23 . 2012-05-13 19:23	7953408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\28d633338fc8d29f8af31935ef7d001b\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	5450752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\d2630342a066a7cb9056d9eb6157687a\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1316864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.WorkflowServ#\80bcadc0a0528583a82763610ce7d62e\System.WorkflowServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	1911296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Run#\2b734aec63ce9276dfd271ef0a4458a0\System.Workflow.Runtime.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	4514304              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Com#\414aa8fab914a3418860fb61a0746fd2\System.Workflow.ComponentModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	2992640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Workflow.Act#\c4b6c4a3246cc0660008ad7701d888c6\System.Workflow.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	1840640              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Services\24556241d64589a6b95b7eaa7432295b\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	2209280              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Mobile\0978e723c6d6741c5f2d1c37e3660345\System.Web.Mobile.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	2405888              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web.Extensio#\1eb2f7d836deab04547fc057ca5d58f2\System.Web.Extensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1917440              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Speech\7ed29e11a515872908672cb05b7ff4d3\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1651200              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel#\63dc7f1deb6f9b3ed0a21902246b46a9\System.ServiceModel.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	2346496              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\1619144e1a9eaca847e53b952b21820b\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1035776              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Printing\f95c423a31ac401b5d81c9cd455e3676\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	8365056              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management.A#\4db8dca178a56d38736f84d13c37da9e\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1070080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.IdentityModel\32983e3f4c5c20053e6673f37a58a874\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	1591808              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\5d8696f15e49aedf883dd945806a7049\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	1116672              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\2352398c304c3cb6c0909099e39cfb19\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	1801216              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Deployment\d374b09ce3f31ebd3e4cb3c64ca91a42\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	6621696              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\bfdd10e0a0aacf46bac557ffc5d55ba5\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	2510336              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.SqlXml\761fe0d0364a9a9515b8fd20b72150af\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	1328128              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Services\14b0ceb4417cda80abc7eb74b9025d13\System.Data.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	1119232              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.OracleC#\35930a8bda01bcaa3f992622bc63e17a\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	2516480              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Linq\5566f79f57430b924a55632d74ece617\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:40 . 2012-05-13 19:40	9924096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Entity\3134d578e36d7dceb0a62ae0f332b558\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	2295296              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\0b56e0ea0a4fca560a68607afae65ac9\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	2146816              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ReachFramework\e840ddcecb65ec23d027b253950d5a00\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1657856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationUI\7cd9d41ca84c508d58475df4db9d220d\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1451008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationBuildTa#\fc59920e9bbba90d812714c1748e2cec\PresentationBuildTasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	2538496              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Narrator\58ea4499bda4f431c806b96b13da4128\Narrator.ni.exe
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1536512              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MMCEx\d91a5256dee77a6bdb2767c6c9e01a54\MMCEx.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	6340096              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\MIGUIControls\085ec54d0a1e305de561b55836c5ec91\MIGUIControls.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1711616              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\3c92d4b3ec56936eab8e17ed81940c10\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1093120              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\e606f5aa1e01220753f6a032c07b43a7\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1609728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\66b960f0e44065bb0e2546d911f2388c\Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.Utility.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1704448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\3d918b6609166869f09712bd36005f42\Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	3722752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.PowerShel#\0fbd930b636c45ecfd73caba5b886f93\Microsoft.PowerShell.Editor.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	5486080              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.MediaCent#\516a383324800a15493cfe6412cbb71d\Microsoft.MediaCenter.UI.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	2332160              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.JScript\47b205f629edc7e1065e1bd6c3d50834\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1356288              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Ink\c6fa5ed85e03c8437847bf51eefda7bb\Microsoft.Ink.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1620992              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\26e5108aa22d39b2054c544eca7f7023\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	1873408              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Tas#\2660705a38c3a92b0cccea270b1fe275\Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v3.5.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	1778176              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Microsoft.Build.Eng#\e7431c4a290fee0db5bcbfba41e030ba\Microsoft.Build.Engine.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	1249280              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
- 2010-06-22 23:31 . 2010-04-05 12:19	1249280              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
- 2012-02-16 01:08 . 2011-11-01 11:23	3186688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:58	3186688              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2011-06-16 03:16 . 2011-03-29 10:53	5025792              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:58	5025792              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	5283840              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	2255128              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	3997184              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
- 2011-10-12 17:12 . 2011-07-08 11:52	4567040              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:56	4567040              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	1736984              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\wpfgfx_v0300.dll
- 2010-06-22 23:31 . 2010-04-05 12:19	4214784              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:30 . 2012-02-13 11:02	4214784              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	4550656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
- 2011-10-12 17:12 . 2011-07-08 11:53	4550656              c:\windows\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2006-11-02 12:33 . 2012-05-17 06:27	11272192              c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\SCHEMA.DAT
- 2006-11-02 12:33 . 2012-05-11 23:25	11272192              c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\SCHEMA.DAT
+ 2006-11-02 12:35 . 2012-05-13 19:11	57848688              c:\windows\system32\mrt.exe
+ 2010-04-26 21:26 . 2012-05-17 13:54	24191976              c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-3220830479-1245973798-1028337479-1000-8192.dat
+ 2012-05-12 23:31 . 2012-01-03 10:57	10021648              c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
+ 2012-01-19 21:20 . 2012-01-19 21:20	11997696              c:\windows\Installer\59e5d.msp
+ 2011-12-15 21:54 . 2011-12-15 21:54	39732736              c:\windows\Installer\59e50.msp
+ 2012-05-13 18:52 . 2012-05-13 18:52	20343808              c:\windows\Installer\59dec.msp
+ 2011-09-16 04:42 . 2011-09-16 04:42	18115432              c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WWLIB.DLL
+ 2012-05-13 19:48 . 2012-05-13 19:48	24091648              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Temp\134c-0\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:01 . 2012-05-13 19:01	11880448              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System\935aea6e7eae16674abdd96a68ec97af\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	17353728              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Forms\401ebcc2dd54ce1e0d63a544f7ed7b8a\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:56 . 2012-05-13 19:56	24551936              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel\c4cc7eb7733c4221c32caccfd66ae320\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:55 . 2012-05-13 19:55	18479616              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Entity\9df4e7ae75baa7bbb1af30c8061a6e9b\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	10440192              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Core\b64f213e823a591607c45fac4997801e\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:54 . 2012-05-13 19:54	24407552              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\34c2013b5f730680bd610d6a98d2977f\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:47 . 2012-05-13 19:47	15908864              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationCore\4464e9df7184e3393b4cbb0f6dc286ba\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:00 . 2012-05-13 19:00	19353600              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\mscorlib\6087fce8f76d9af69af496cb10b7d1ee\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:03 . 2012-05-13 19:03	13197312              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\9ee9841d9e33fe5dceba4cd7d90f2ae0\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	18058752              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel\cfece6f67593b4d8bb58d23b7fdcc470\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:42 . 2012-05-13 19:42	13345792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\7aa839fb16503243d6ae454ab334bcf4\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:09 . 2012-05-13 19:09	18000896              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\041b1bcf6ae9ab58925791d8198c37e2\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:09 . 2012-05-13 19:09	11451904              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\a1de74c8d0dfd15e3246e5dd394013bf\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:01 . 2012-05-13 19:01	14412800              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\3953b1d8b9b57e4957bff8f58145384e\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:20 . 2012-05-13 19:20	10603008              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System\02b082509a73afd38691bf4626b10922\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:22 . 2012-05-13 19:22	17377792              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Windows.Forms\ddebe23b706fc13f907ee91aa842f38c\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:43 . 2012-05-13 19:43	15245824              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Web\4876b31861be88098295d2f00b7e462a\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	23813632              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.ServiceModel\4bec022899ae4f622be359120249a43c\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:45 . 2012-05-13 19:45	11254784              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Management.A#\97d67732aa689a27adadd5a035d508ca\System.Management.Automation.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	13718016              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Design\9b4338433722a31e234d1472701d02ec\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:46 . 2012-05-13 19:46	13758976              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\System.Data.Entity\4bf31e69758786ca40ba37a5c6ebb543\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:21 . 2012-05-13 19:21	19179520              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationFramewo#\41c959bd04b76bfdaddae1397bc1c884\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:20 . 2012-05-13 19:20	16516608              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\PresentationCore\236a47913c26d45620cf39d7d8edf37e\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:19 . 2012-05-13 19:19	15566848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\mscorlib\2587f61ee62de33378f07668140b362b\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:44 . 2012-05-13 19:44	15825920              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_64\ehshell\38dc06034b028049b3e6748a18c98866\ehshell.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	12430848              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\e4d54640bacd18e047a4573cb4611bd3\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:38 . 2012-05-13 19:38	11820032              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\ef684a2ee2f7276eec3973a0654d2bd4\System.Web.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:39 . 2012-05-13 19:39	17404416              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.ServiceModel\1dac5ff29f483e19c77b23b00ba533f9\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	10683392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Design\b03386569c9ce7b2079f3fb3aaf370e6\System.Design.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	14329856              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\c466fbf8e50c7c11b2fa994707124290\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:24 . 2012-05-13 19:24	12219392              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\b4ade6954a61a7626858c123dc951ba6\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-05-13 19:23 . 2012-05-13 19:23	11492352              c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\af9c9e9d7e0523cd444f8b551baa9cbf\mscorlib.ni.dll
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2009-04-11 1555968]
"Steam"="c:\program files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" [2011-08-02 1242448]
"ehTray.exe"="c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe" [2008-01-21 138240]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2012-04-28 4786048]
"MobileDocuments"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe" [2012-02-23 59240]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SoundTray"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe" [2008-03-26 143360]
"SPIRunE"="SPIRunE.dll" [2007-05-09 18432]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2008-03-16 1302528]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2010-11-26 98304]
"ATICustomerCare"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe" [2010-05-05 311296]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"VerizonServicepoint.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" [2011-01-10 4318520]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2010-06-10 49208]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Forget Me Not.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe [2010-7-25 323584]
Logitech SetPoint.lnk - c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe [2011-9-24 1207312]
Marketsplash Print Software.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe [2010-10-11 93752]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\progra~2\Bandoo\BndHook.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\ServicepointService]
@="Service"
.
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-05-05 257696]
S2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [2011-08-11 140672]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-05-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-07 18:06]
.
2012-05-17 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-08-10 01:01]
.
2012-05-17 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-08-10 01:01]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Launch LCDMon"="c:\program files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\LCDMon.exe" [2007-07-17 2191632]
"Launch LGDCore"="c:\program files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe" [2007-07-18 3036944]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" [2009-06-17 130576]
"itype"="c:\program files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe" [2009-11-05 2345848]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2012-03-27 1271168]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: vzTCPConfig - hxxp://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
CLSID: {603d3801-bd81-11d0-a3a5-00c04fd706ec} - %SystemRoot%\SysWow64\browseui.dll
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3220830479-1245973798-1028337479-1000\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER A OR CHANGE ANY KEY*]
"??"=hex:d8,d1,77,fa,3c,8f,af,62,6e,78,75,78,b0,3f,05,55,b4,68,eb,9d,af,35,15,
   80,0a,cd,4f,71,84,64,3b,8a,7d,04,3c,49,29,4a,df,6a,44,1a,11,66,68,3d,d2,06,\
"??"=hex:5d,2e,bc,00,9b,07,bc,9c,34,34,87,88,c9,ab,ca,0d
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3220830479-1245973798-1028337479-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:68,7b,29,7f,07,27,86,99,f7,05,1a,81,c2,42,e6,7b,87,29,5c,45,22,
   7d,c0,51,15,80,3f,3d,18,52,12,ad,a5,a7,60,07,c9,bd,d8,b8,95,90,06,0e,98,be,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:2e,6e,f6,36,dd,e9,32,be,d4,97,ab,03,35,25,31,25
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_235_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_235_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}\1.0]
@="Shockwave Flash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\TypeLib\{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}\1.0]
@="FlashBroker"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,52,00,45,00,47,00,49,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,59,
   00,5c,00,4d,00,41,00,43,00,48,00,49,00,4e,00,45,00,5c,00,53,00,4f,00,46,00,\
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
c:\program files\ASUS\Six Engine\SixEngine.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
c:\program files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
c:\windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-05-17  07:07:16 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2012-05-17 14:07
ComboFix2.txt  2012-05-12 04:13
.
Pre-Run: 387,149,451,264 bytes free
Post-Run: 386,111,320,064 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 5F619FD3460F07E54036C7907FC3660C


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

Ok, perform the hijacthis fixes and uninstall the coupon printer and post a fresh hijackthis log.


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

did the hijack this, and deleted the coupon thing.  I also deleted the WOW and everything I could find on this.  Also deleted Immortal lovers, I clicked on it cause I didn't know what that was, some kind of vampire thing and deleted.  How do I disable microsoft security essentials?


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

Open MSE and go to Settings > Real Time Protection.

Then uncheck "Turn on real time protection". 

Exit MSE when done.

No need to disable it unless you run combofix.  Unless you have another reason to disable it.

Or are you talking about windows defender?


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

I was trying to figure out both actually.  OK I think I did something wrong.  I run hijack this and I try and save a log and it says one already exisits do you want to replace it.  I click yes and it say cannot find the file C:\program files (x86) Trend Micro\ HiJackThis\ hijackthis. log file. Do you want to create a new file?  I click yes, notepad comes up but no file it's all blank.


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

Right click on the hijackthis icon and click on run as admin, if the run as option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on the icon to get it to appear.  Then it should run normally.


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

John- thank you brother.....

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:28:53 AM, on 5/17/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Six Engine\SixEngine.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPIRunE] Rundll32 SPIRunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Forget Me Not.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Marketsplash Print Software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Add to Wish List - {76c5fb99-dd0a-4186-9e75-65d1bf3da283} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Add to Wish List IE Extension\run.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://snapon.webex.com/client/T27L10NSP11EP14/webex/ieatgpc1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~2\bandoo\bndhook.dll 
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Media Toolbox 6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\MT6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FlipShare Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
O23 - Service: FlipShare Server (FlipShareServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12494 bytes


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

Please rerun the hijackthis fix as administrator as the fixes didn't complete, they are still there.  Then post a new log.


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

This is as an admin

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:39:53 AM, on 5/17/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Six Engine\SixEngine.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPIRunE] Rundll32 SPIRunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Forget Me Not.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Marketsplash Print Software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Add to Wish List - {76c5fb99-dd0a-4186-9e75-65d1bf3da283} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Add to Wish List IE Extension\run.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://snapon.webex.com/client/T27L10NSP11EP14/webex/ieatgpc1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~2\bandoo\bndhook.dll 
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Media Toolbox 6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\MT6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FlipShare Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
O23 - Service: FlipShare Server (FlipShareServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12494 bytes


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

I got u run as admin and check boxes again... KK slow learner I guess here you go.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:43:27 AM, on 5/17/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Six Engine\SixEngine.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPIRunE] Rundll32 SPIRunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Forget Me Not.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Marketsplash Print Software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Add to Wish List - {76c5fb99-dd0a-4186-9e75-65d1bf3da283} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Add to Wish List IE Extension\run.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://snapon.webex.com/client/T27L10NSP11EP14/webex/ieatgpc1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Media Toolbox 6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\MT6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FlipShare Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
O23 - Service: FlipShare Server (FlipShareServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11463 bytes


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

A few more fixes, as admin of course.

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe

Superantispyware won't help you at startup unless its the paid version. If it's the free version you can stop it from running at bootup.

Also, you should run the avg removal tool as you had remants of avg installed.

http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/avgrem/avg_remover_stf_x86_2012_2125.exe


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:55:37 AM, on 5/17/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Six Engine\SixEngine.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepointComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3138103
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SoundTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPIRunE] Rundll32 SPIRunE.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Forget Me Not.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Broderbund\AG CreataCard\AGRemind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Marketsplash Print Software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Marketsplash by HP\HPLocalWebPrintAgent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_70C5B381380DB17F.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Add to Wish List - {76c5fb99-dd0a-4186-9e75-65d1bf3da283} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Add to Wish List IE Extension\run.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://my.verizon.com/micro/speedoptimizer/fios/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://snapon.webex.com/client/T27L10NSP11EP14/webex/ieatgpc1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ADI Filters Service (AEADIFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AEADISRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Media Toolbox 6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\MT6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FlipShare Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
O23 - Service: FlipShare Server (FlipShareServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Flip Video\FlipShareServer\FlipShareServer.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServicepointService - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Verizon\VSP\ServicepointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11218 bytes


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

2 more things I would like for you to do to make sure everything is kosher.

1.  

Please download and run the ESET Online Scanner
Disable any antivirus/security programs.
IMPORTANT! UN-check Remove found threats 
Accept any security warnings from your browser. 
Check Scan archives 
Click Start 
ESET will then download updates, install and then start scanning your system. 
When the scan is done, push list of found threats 
Click on Export to text file , and save the file to your desktop using a file name, such as ESETlog. Include the contents of this report in your next reply. 
If no threats are found then it won't produce a log.

2.

Download *Security Check* from *here* or *here*
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box.
A Notepad document should open automatically called checkup.txt.
Please post the contents of that document.


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> A few more fixes, as admin of course.
> 
> O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
> O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
> ...



I tried d/l avg removal tool, but it didn't work


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

removing post so nobody can see link from spam


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> 2 more things I would like for you to do to make sure everything is kosher.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\InstallerHelper.dll	probably a variant of Win32/Adware.Bandoo.AA application


I'll do the security check when I get back


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.32  
 Windows Vista  x64 (UAC is enabled)  
*Out of date service pack!!* 
 Internet Explorer 9  
*`````````````````````````````` 
Antivirus/Firewall Check:* 
 Windows Firewall Enabled!  
 ESET Online Scanner v3   
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*``````````````````````````````` 
Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:* 
 Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware    
 Java(TM) 6 Update 31  
  Adobe Flash Player 	9.0.45.0 *Flash Player out of Date!* 
 Adobe Reader 9 *Adobe Reader out of date!* 
*```````````````````````````````` 
Process Check:  
objlist.exe by Laurent* 
 Windows Defender MSMpEng.exe 
 Microsoft Security Essentials msseces.exe 
*``````````End of Log````````````*


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

Go into add/remove programs and uninstall the following.

adobe flash player 9
adobe reader 9

Then get the latest versions here.

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP

http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO


----------



## Compequip (May 17, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> Go into add/remove programs and uninstall the following.
> 
> adobe flash player 9
> adobe reader 9
> ...



This is the weird thing I have adobe 10.1.3 it shows on my desktop and my add/remove programs.  I also have adobe air, flash player 11 and flash player plug in.  Do I delete them all?  I don't see adobe 9 anywhere in my control panel add/remove programs.


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

Not sure why its saying differently unless there are registry errors.  You may want to run this and then uninstall both and then reinstall again.

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/Program_Install_and_Uninstall


----------



## Compequip (May 18, 2012)

I deleted all adobe and ran the registry fix.  I reloaded and here are my results.  It did fix the flash, but I don't know why vista says out of date or adobe.

 Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.32  
 Windows Vista  x64 (UAC is enabled)  
*Out of date service pack!!* 
 Internet Explorer 9  
*`````````````````````````````` 
Antivirus/Firewall Check:* 
 Windows Firewall Enabled!  
 ESET Online Scanner v3   
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*``````````````````````````````` 
Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:* 
 Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware    
 Java(TM) 6 Update 31  
 Adobe Reader 9 *Adobe Reader out of date!* 
*```````````````````````````````` 
Process Check:  
objlist.exe by Laurent* 
 Windows Defender MSMpEng.exe 
 Microsoft Security Essentials msseces.exe 
*``````````End of Log````````````*


----------



## johnb35 (May 18, 2012)

Compequip said:


> I tried d/l avg removal tool, but it didn't work



So nothing happened when you opened it?  Might want to try the 64bit version.

http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/avgrem/avg_remover_stf_x64_2012_2125.exe


----------



## Compequip (May 18, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> So nothing happened when you opened it?  Might want to try the 64bit version.
> 
> http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/avgrem/avg_remover_stf_x64_2012_2125.exe



this worked

also how do I get rid of epson 810 printer in add/remove progames.  It still shows up there, but it was uninstalled months ago.


----------



## Okedokey (May 18, 2012)

I was going to say, this is classic vista behaviour.


----------



## Compequip (May 18, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> I was going to say, this is classic vista behaviour.



Yeah I've heard people complaining about vista since day one.  I really haven't had issues other than minor glitches and how some programs run.  And all the ask for permission stuff gets old.  So I can see why people wouldn't care for it.  My XP ran good for me, I also have Win. 7 with no issues.  I plan on building another comp. soon, but between new gpu's coming out, cpu's coming out and talk about win. 8 being out this year I keep holding off.  I guess I could hold off forever seeing that computer technology is always moving forward.


----------



## Compequip (May 24, 2012)

John I still having issues.  I think I finally got the adobe done, but ie9 is still not working properly.

 Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.24  
 Windows Vista  x64 (UAC is enabled)  
*Out of date service pack!!* 
 Internet Explorer 9  
*`````````````````````````````` 
Antivirus/Firewall Check:* 
 Windows Firewall Enabled!  
 ESET Online Scanner v3   
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*``````````````````````````````` 
Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:* 
 Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware    
 Java(TM) 6 Update 31  
*```````````````````````````````` 
Process Check:  
objlist.exe by Laurent* 
 Windows Defender MSMpEng.exe 
 Microsoft Security Essentials msseces.exe 
*``````````End of Log````````````*


----------



## Compequip (May 24, 2012)

OK so I think I figured it out.  When I sign on into the internet I sign on using msn premium.  And this is where all my trouble is.  Websites say I need to update etc.  But if I sign on the ie9 icon I have no issues everything works.  I only sign on using msn premium and putting in my pw at the time.  So it displays my home page, emails etc.  Is there a setting I need to change or somehow update?


----------



## johnb35 (May 24, 2012)

As I just got done posting in your other thread, unless you are using their dial up service, you don't need msn premium.  Get rid of it.  Who do you have for your internet provider?


----------



## Compequip (May 24, 2012)

I'll stop on this posting, seeing I think my infections are gone.  I'll respond in my internet software post.

Thank You


----------

